# Request-Thread



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2009)

Falls ihr jemanden sucht, der eine Grafik für euch erstellt seid ihr hier genau richtig. 

Beachtet jedoch bitte, dass ihr bei euren Angaben möglichst genau sein solltet, damit jemand darauf reagieren kann und keine langen Diskussionen entstehen. Außerdem bitte ich euch eure Anfrage nur einmal zu stellen, wenn sich beim ersten mal niemand findet wird auch seitenlanges Betteln zu keinem Erfolg führen.

Und nun viel Spaß beim Anfragen und Erstellen :>


__________________________________________________________
Zugesandt von Miastirit:

Guide: Wie frage ich nach einem Wallpaper/Signatur/Avatar

1. Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche Grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben.
2. Was möchte man genau.
3. Ein paar Bilder mit einer Vorstellung wie es aussehen soll.
4. Gibt es einen Zeitrahmen.

Wenn ihr all diese 4 Punkte beachtet hilft das a) Das es Leute gibt die sich vielleicht dafür interessieren b) senkt es die Dauer die derjenige der das Bild herstellen soll erheblich da er nicht unnötig bBilder suchen muss und nachfragen sollte.


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

Huhu, bin ich ma die erste, die "bettelt" =)
Und zwar würd ich gern nen neuen Desktophintergrund haben, meiner wird langsam fad.

Die Maße sind *1680x1050* (kann gern auch eine Nummer größer sein, evtl gibt es ja irgendwann neuen Monitor und so)^^

Das Symbol vom ersten Bild, hätte ich gerne so blutig wie auf dem zweiten Bild (also auch eher so wie ein Blutfleck in der Form). Auch den Hintergrund eher wie auf dem zweiten Bild.

Erstes Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweites Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, das war präzise genug^^
Unten rechts oder links könnt ihr auch gern klein euren Namen reinschreiben^^
Damit ich in 10 Jahren noch weiß, wer es war... Hab einige Bilder da, wo ich leider nicht mehr weiß, wer da so lieb war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

und tadaaa
hoffe gefällt dir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~mina...atman_blood.jpg

wenn name zu gross ist sags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs dir im alten thread ja schon versprochen nur rigendwie bin ich nie dazu gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. Mai 2009)

Uff... voll geil... Danke danke *knutsch*
Passt auch supi mit dem Namen^^

Und lüg ned, du hast es vergessen *g* =)))


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Nope hab ich nid. Hab schonma angefangen und musst dann abbrechen wegen raid. Hab atm relativ stressig mit freundin/raiden/autoprüfung da komm ich oft später hause direkt an pc zocken und dann zu freundin und wenn ma raidfrei ist und freundin keine zeit hat früher pennen und ausschlafen ;D

aber freut mich das es dir gefällt


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Dein Name das ist der der Unreal Tournament Font !!

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Mai 2009)

Aloha,

ich bin ein Typ der alle paar Tage sein WP ändert und ich hätte gern mal eins was länger als 3 Tage hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich als kleiner Warhammer 40k Freak dachte an etwas mit Space Marines.

(Warhammer 40k ist eine Fantasy Welt die weit in der Zukunft spielt. Es sticht aus dem Sammelsurium der SciFi Storys heraus weil es extrem brutal ist. Die Welt ist voller kranker Freaks die gewaltbereit mit Kettenschwertern durch die Galaxie laufen. Dieser Mix aus fanatistischer Religion und expliziter Gewalt macht Wh40k aus.)

Irgendwas mit Space Marines ist wohl nicht präzise genug, hätte gerne den Orden der Ultramarines in einem Gefecht. Ich weiß nicht ob ich Bildmaterial liefern soll wie zB. Nimmue es getan hat. Wenn die Angaben nicht reichen reich ich welches nach.


MfG,

LiangZhou


WH40k, siehe Abschnitt Hintergrund
Ultramarines

&#8364;: Die Maße sind 1680x1050


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dein Name das ist der der Unreal Tournament Font !!
> 
> lg



Unreal ja .. aber nid tournament ;D
gibt auch noch das normale unreal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@vorposter bisle material wär schon was... besonders nen schlacht da gibts sehr selten gutes material
 ausserdem mag ich space marines nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst dir nen anderen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Unreal ja .. aber nid tournament ;D
> gibt auch noch das normale unreal
> 
> 
> ...



 Dann such ich mal was zusamm ;]




> ausserdem mag ich space marines nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BLASPHEMIE!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2009)

kann mir bitte wer helfen?
wie ich laengst weiss bin ich in sachen GIMP und so eine 0
koennte mir wer ein avatar erstellen, mit einem x beliebeigen garfield-bild mit der schrift iSleep?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.b


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergesst die Space Marines, ich dacht an den General aus dem ersten Bild so darzustellen das er die Soldaten aus dem 
zweiten Bild sozusagen "überwacht" oder "beaufsichtigt". Alles in allem hätte ich es gerne dunkel und düster. Ich weiß
es sind hohe Ansprüche aber ich hoffe jemand macht sich die Mühe :]

Danke!

MfG

LiangZhou


----------



## Vartez (8. Mai 2009)

@ Dragon1   Ich mach dir den Ava  Mal sobald der Fertig ist Editier ich den hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edith hat dein AVA Fertig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für nen Link Draufklicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Mai 2009)

dragon1 habs dir geschickt weil mein Firefox den Post-Button nicht angezeigt hat. jetzt gehts wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Avatar Größe müsste es dann scharf genug sein.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Mai 2009)

vielen dank an beide


hmm irgendwie will sich das ava nicht aendern ...


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

cache löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

Könnte wer aus dieses Bilder eine Signatur machen??

bild1:
http://www.planet-playstation.de/img/artic...ntasy-VII-1.gif

und 

bild2:
http://main.infin.ro/infincms/snippets/3/i...eenshot%201.jpg



also das man die Typ aus bild 2 rausmacht und den aus 1 darein? wäre voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann bissel aufpepen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich nicht geht dann habe ich da auch kein problem mit sry wenn ich das nicht ganz richtig beschreibe oder die bilder falsch sind weil ich weis nicht was für bilder man da nehmen kan ^^ 


Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg

Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

Problem ist das der erste soo klein ist damit du den in bild 2n immer erkennst wird die sig 100x200pixel gross ca .. = noch kleiner als mene sig .. 
vlt nen grösseres saphiroth bild suchen hmm muss ma kuken was sich machen lässt. (nein das heisst nicht das ich es nun mache nur wenns geht ohne grossen aufwand und wenn lust da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syane (8. Mai 2009)

Mina hat die schwierigen punkte ja eben aufgeführt ..hab mich aber ehh rangemacht mawhaha ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5250/raheema.png
```

Ich hab den Charakter genommen den du wolltest (Anderes Bild)...

Und ne schöne FF Stadt dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich gefällt sie dir. *Ich glaub ich bastel nochn bisschen dran rum*


mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

So da ich im Moment kreativ am ende bin frag ich doch auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte jemand mir vielleicht ein kleines Bannerli aus folgenden Ingredienzien zusammenbasteln?

http://img4.abload.de/img/startcelebutopia151gx58.jpg

http://img2.abload.de/img/2008_star_trek_010aw5d.jpg

http://www.startrekmovie.com/downloads/images/d36_1280.jpg

Also das es so 200 px hoch und 500 breit ist.
Vielleicht so das die Enterprise in der Mitte ist und noch ein wenig von der Sternenbasis zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Mina hat die schwierigen punkte ja eben aufgeführt ..hab mich aber ehh rangemacht mawhaha ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja geil danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sogar mit meinen namen hinten ^^ 

ja vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möchte auch so kreativ sein ^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So da ich im Moment kreativ am ende bin frag ich doch auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dein 2ter link funzt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> dein 2ter link funzt net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs mal geändert aber hier ist nochmal der neue Link zum fehlenden Bild:

http://img2.abload.de/img/2008_star_trek_010aw5d.jpg


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

konnt ja im endeffekt nur spock sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (9. Mai 2009)

Halli Hallöchen,

Ich hät gern eine Schöne Signatur und zwar mit diesem Bild eines Slayers (wenn möglich bitte umdrehen, sodass er nach rechts schaut):

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...pt_jan09-31.jpg

Im Hintergrund müsste nichts spektakuläres sein vll schwarz und flammen, halt schlachtmäßig..


Ach ja und könnte man es so machen, dass die eine Axt (also die die er hebt) aus der sig ein wenig raus schaut?

Pardon für die vielen wünsche

Zuluhead... Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Vartez (9. Mai 2009)

@Zuluhead wen mans stark skaliert würde es gehen aber dan wäre der Zwerg sehr klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2009)

problem ist forengrösse .. popoout wär locker machbar aber da man eine sig MAX 200 pixel hoch haben darf wärs ca so gross wie die von vartez
= der zwerg wär dann so nen kleiner gnom ca ;D


----------



## ZuluheadProject (10. Mai 2009)

würde das ganze auch mit diesem Spalta funktionieren (http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200702/6609f54c4a2c3d71f825a0c777544094.jpg)
oder wäre der dnan auch zu klein??


----------



## Syane (10. Mai 2009)

ZuluheadProject schrieb:


> würde das ganze auch mit diesem Spalta funktionieren (http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200702/6609f54c4a2c3d71f825a0c777544094.jpg)
> oder wäre der dnan auch zu klein??




Hm ich denke nicht, denn der Spalta schaut leider auf allen Seiten aus dem Bild raus und ist da überall abgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (10. Mai 2009)

was is mit dem kollegen:
http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...2/Choppa1th.jpg

und davor bzw dahinter irgend ein leigender zwerg + halt die schlacht???

ich glaub meine ideen sind einfach zu kompliziert...

MfG Zuluhead


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2009)

nee suchst dir nur scheiß cutouts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

*Avatar request!*

Edit: Erfüllt.  Danke chopi


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

bei youtube hd bekomm ich lustigerweise kein bild :<
und find den elfefant typ doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (11. Mai 2009)

@ Dracun: Find du mal richtig gute Bilder von nem Slayer bzw Spalta des dann auch noch gut verkleinert werden kann usw.

des ich echt schwer...

MfG der leicht angpinkelte Zuluhead ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

Guck mal hier ob du da wat findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://planetrenders.net/renders/thumbnail...earch=Warhammer

kenn mich damit nämlich net aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja und den link nur von der site pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (11. Mai 2009)

da is ebenso nix...
aber ich hab mal wieder was neues: http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/95...2945649-000.jpg

könnt man nich den nehmen?


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

das problem is mMn das du bei den Pics Hintergründe hast .. gut für die Meister hier wär dat keen prob den zu rendern (KANGRIM xD)  aber für anfänger künstler  wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is dat en prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

prob isses nid nur zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Avatar request!*
> 
> Ist einer der Anwesend so freundlich und macht mir vom 6. One Piece Opening in HD (Link, HD macht man per Knopfdruck unten rechts an) einen animierten Avatar von der Szene in der Zorro auf Ecchi losstürmt? (Das startet bei 1:21  und geht bis zu circa 1:24)
> 
> ...



Ich machs,bin in 15 Min zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit1-
Photoshop läuft bei mir auf einem Virtuellen Pc,der mit so einer riesengroßen .gif nicht klarkommt...es könnte ETWAS länger dauern,ich glaube,ich muss jeden layer (über 100?) einzeln verkleinern...

-edit2-
Es könnte noch ein weiteres kleines weilchen dauern,ich bekomm Virtualbo nicht mehr zum laufen...aber wenns wieder geht,mach ichs auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (11. Mai 2009)

> das problem is mMn das du bei den Pics Hintergründe hast .. gut für die Meister hier wär dat keen prob den zu rendern (KANGRIM xD) aber für anfänger künstler wie mich  is dat en prob



Warum rendern Oo
Noch nie mit einem  Stock Gearbeitet.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Warum rendern Oo
> Noch nie mit einem  Stock Gearbeitet.



Screenshot != Stock


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Und, läuft Virtualbo wieder, Chopi? ^.^


----------



## Vartez (12. Mai 2009)

> Screenshot != Stock



Öhmmm k ? was soll das jetzt heißen


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2009)

das ein screenshot kein stock ist?? vermute ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin aber auch ehrlich hab da null peil und ja i hab noch nicht mit stock gearbeitet


----------



## Vartez (12. Mai 2009)

Stock ist ein Bild was so wie es  aufgenommen worden ist und nichts großes dran verändert worden ist (auser effeckte rein und sowas und so wurds mir zumindestens mal gesagt)


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2009)

wassn stock is schon klar   hab einige in meinem ps ordner aber noch nie damit gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal zu viel OT sonst gibts megger wieder von der lilly ( wie so oft xD)


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Will sich vllt. jemand nochmal meines Request annehmen? *liebguck* (Erste Seite, mein dritter Post)

Mfg

LiangZhou


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (14. Mai 2009)

Da schau ich doch tatsächlich mal in die Designerlounge obwohl ich mit Grafikbearbeitung sonst NÜSCHT am Hut hab und was seh ich? Ein extra Thread für Leute wie mich die eine tolle Signatur haben wollen ohne rumzuGIMPen und zu PHOTOSHOPPen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn jemand von euch Grafikern zuviel Zeit und ein wenig Lust hat:

Mein normaler Nick in MMOs ist *Rhak*. Ich hätte gerne ein Signatur (wenns geht auch noch als Avatar) mit nem schlichten schwarzen Hintergrund, dann halt der Name *Rhak* und am liebsten hätte ichs wenn die Buchtsaben brennen würden. Also irgendsoein cooler Feuereffekt, das fänd ich ziemlich cool. 

Wär total super wenn das jemand machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

_Anon delivers._

ich habs auf 100px breite reduziert,da größere in dem Forum nicht angenommen werden,was die höhe wiederrum auf die wenigen 56px gebracht hat.
Im ersten Frame hab ich meinen Namen eingearbeitet,ich habs aber getestet,bei normalem betrachen sieht mans nicht.
Da du keinen Rahmen oder sonstetwas wolltest,hier einfach der Teil vom Vid,im Gifformat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Wisst ihr,was toll wäre? Wenn ihr erfüllte Anfragen durch ein "erledigt" oder so ersetzen würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Mai 2009)

So ich bitte dann auch mal um Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mir jemand einen Wallpaper im Format 480*272 machen? Auf dem wallaper sollte der Char Halibel zu sehen seon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hintergrundfarbe schwarz oder wie ihr meint, wie es gut aussehen würde. der Char sollte aber der eyecatcher sein und wenn möglich am äußeren rand positioniert werden, oder so das er nicht von den mnüounkten verdeckt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das menü sieht in etwa so aus, dann wisst ihr wo die menüounkte liegen udn könnt den char besser positionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe auf schöne wallaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2009)

psp wenn ich das richtig seh oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musst aber aufpassen mit format glaubs  .. schon lange her aber glaub geht nid jedes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo ich muss aber erstma meine homepage noch coden bzw vlt komplett neu machen ^^


----------



## Klunker (21. Mai 2009)

jup psp^^ stimmt, dass format hätte ich vllt auch angeben sollen. Es ist :JPEG - Bild °. ^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2009)

damit meinte ich nur das es mit png und anderem prob hat ..  oder zumindest meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 speichern wenige als jpg ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

*snüff* will doch  nur en wally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 png und jepg ´sagt mir eh nicht wirklich was. ich weiß nur   Png: groß aber besser  JPEG: klein aber sieht schlechter aus ^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

wenn ich zeit find mach ich dir eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber noch kleine frage normal oder ecci? was hast lieber als bg?


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

Danke Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mhm 2 versionen wäre auch net schlecht, aber ecchi ist schon gut,wobei meine bekannten schnappen sich meine psp ziemlich oft^^ kannst ja erstmal eine normale entwerfen, aber erstmal deine hp und den rest deiner sigs^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

sollte halibel zu schwer sein, kann man auch gerne Yoruichi verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

find nel ja auch ganz sexy ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm yoruichi hätt ich noch nen geiles pic aufm pc das jugendfrei sein sollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/halibel.jpg

hat links bisle weniger da ja dort die buttons sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe gefällt dir und auf meinem psp gehts und stört auch nid wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst sag was dich stört


----------



## Klunker (23. Mai 2009)

find ich schonmal sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde es nachehr mal rüberspielen und testen^^ jup nel ist auch ganz "nett" ^^und jetzt noch you und halibel echhi ;D


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

najo das ecci bild taugt nid wirklich zum einarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber link kann ich dir ja ma geben auch wenns wohl nix bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Mai 2009)

na sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin auch gespannt auf das yoruichi bild, finde von der nie so gute bilder :/


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

sie haben pm
btw schöne sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Mai 2009)

dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jup ganz enttes bild, und mach die keinen stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin für alles dankbar^^


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr^^

Ich nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ja nun schon selber ein bisschen dabei, mit Photoshop rumzuprobieren. Aber ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich meine Wunschsignatur in Jahren noch ned hinbekomm^^
Ich hab ein Foto von meiner kleinen Schwester, wo sie mit dem Rücken an der Wand lehnt und ne Waffe hochhält. Aber da fängt es schon an mit den Schwierigkeiten^^
1. Pack ich des ned, sie vernünftig auszuschneiden, 2. habe ich auch sonst keine wirklichen Vorstellungen, wie es aussehen soll^^ Einfach nur ein wenig düster oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Größe sollte irgendwie mehr rechteckig als Quadratisch sein. Also die Ober und Unterkante mindestens doppelt so lange, wie die Seiten.
Es kann auch gern das ein oder andere Wort drin stehen.
Wer von euch Lust hat, sich daran mal zu probieren, der kann mir eine PM schicken, der kriegt dann das Foto von meiner Süßen. Würd mich wirklich freuen =)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

kann ich dir machen weis ja welches bild du meinst ;D schicken musst du trozdem habs nid gespeichert^^
Edit meint: Nimmues auftrag ausgeführt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

hier nochmal mein wunsch zu zwei hintergrundbildern.

ich hab zwei monitore. auf beiden das gleiche hintergrundbild ist langweilig. auf dem einen n wow-wallpaper und auf dem anderen ne schauspielerin ist auch scheisse. ich bin auf der suche nach zwei bildern, die sich im style ähneln aber eben nicht gleich sind.

kriegt ihr sowas hin: dunkel, schrift muss nicht sein (wegen den icons), und vielleicht n paar wow-chars (horde (blutelfen)), hordensymbol, blut, feuer, usw. verwurstet ..


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

*Guide: Wie frage ich nach einem Wallpaper/Signatur/Avatar*

1. Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben.
2. Was möchte man genau. 
3. Ein paar Bilder mit einer vorstellung wie es aussehen soll.
4. Gibt es einen Zeitrahmen.

Wenn ihr all diese 4 Punkte beachtet hilft das a) Das es leute gibt die sich vieleicht dafür interessieren b) Senkt es die dauer die derjenige der das bild herstellen soll erheblich da er nicht unnötig bilder suchen muss und nachfragen sollte.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

1. so gross wie möglich. zurechtschrumpfen kann ich es selber .. ;-) 1280 x 768 wär oke.
2. hab ich oben beschrieben, denke ich.
3. wenn ich die hätte, bräuchte ich hier nicht fragen ... 
4. gestern. ernsthaft: nein. wenns jemand macht freu ich mich nicht, wenn nicht ... *grauenhaftes endezeitszenario*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

1280x768 gut hab was voll anderes erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein ein 1920x1200 wird kleiner einfach nicht so gut aussehen weil es von den proportionen nicht stimmt und man irgendwo abschneiden muss 
darum ist es schon wichtig das format zu wissen

zum dritten meine ich eher z.b. so ein blutelfen bild oder so oder eben das hordensymbol  bei google suchen und vlt posten wie es dir in etwa gefällt .. farbwahl ist auch bei jedem anders ;D
ist auch eher allgemein gemeint mein guide und nicht auf dich persöndlich. darum punkt 2 und 4 noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

oke. bin natürlich davon ausgegangen dass das jeder kennt. aber simmt schon. spielt ja nicht jeder wow hier.

blutelf: http://www.freakygaming.com/gallery/game_w..._-_demonika.jpg und http://ui14.gamespot.com/1645/bloodelf_2.jpg

hordenwappen: http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/Horde 

hordenfahnen: http://photos10.flickr.com/14405275_21a71aa9cb.jpg

alles noch ein bisschen dunkler. so dass man relativ wenig erkennt .. klingt jetzt doof, aber das hintergrundbild sollte nicht zu sehr von icons und geöffneten programmen ablenken.


----------



## Raheema (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hät mal eine andere Frage ^^

Gibt es Photoshop eigentlich auch kostenlos irgendwie zum downloaden?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

als testversion auf der adobe website^^


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Ich hät mal eine andere Frage ^^
> 
> Gibt es Photoshop eigentlich auch kostenlos irgendwie zum downloaden?


Gratis kann man fast alles irgentwo, irgwntwie Downloaden, nur obs Legal ist^^


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 1. so gross wie möglich. zurechtschrumpfen kann ich es selber .. ;-) 1280 x 768 wär oke.
> 2. hab ich oben beschrieben, denke ich.
> 3. wenn ich die hätte, bräuchte ich hier nicht fragen ...
> 4. gestern. ernsthaft: nein. wenns jemand macht freu ich mich nicht, wenn nicht ... *grauenhaftes endezeitszenario*


So, hab da mal was gebastelt^^

Ohne Text



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Text



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit noch mehr Text



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: Ist noch WIP...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Ich hät mal eine andere Frage ^^
> 
> Gibt es Photoshop eigentlich auch kostenlos irgendwie zum downloaden?



testversion
rest kostet "eigentlich"
finden tust du im internet alles .. wär fast ein witz wenn nid ..


----------



## Raheema (27. Mai 2009)

vll seite per PM ? *zwinker* ^^ 
need!!!!


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Mai 2009)

*Hier*
Kostenlos und Legal, dafür aber "nur" Version 2.0^^ (Zweites Ergebnis beim Googlen, btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben.
> 2. Was möchte man genau.
> 3. Ein paar Bilder mit einer vorstellung wie es aussehen soll.
> 4. Gibt es einen Zeitrahmen.


1. 760x200 Pixel (so wie es auf der Seite steht,kann auch etwas größer/klein sein) ==> weil Banner für Blog
2. Einen Banner für diesen Blog (==> http://razyl.wordpress.com )
3. http://www.sigintarag.com/files/wrath-art-arthas.jpg , http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/2999/ni1vt9.jpg diese beiden köpfe sollten schon vorkommen, es müsste halt gut zum blogdesign passen.Zudem müsste der Schriftzug "Razyl´s Blog" hingepappt werden :>
4. Nicht wirklich,da ich den Blog eh derzeit überarbeite,kann mich sich erstmal ein wenig Zeit lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vllt. ist ja jemand hier so nett und könnte meine Anfrage erfüllen wenn nicht: pech gehabt für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo und zwar suche ich ein Banner für unsere Gildenpage,
Hier klicken
Dort ist eine Demo von eqdkp und das banner ganz oben wo steht EQDKPlus | The Gamer CMS & DKP System
So eins brauch ich, ungefährt gleiche Farbe und aufmachung nur das da steht:
Doom Force of Nerzhul
Eredar
PvE-Gilde
Das alles mittig wenns geht, hab es schon selber probiert doch bekomm ich aber nie den Hintergrund Transparent, dann ist das bild immer mit weißen hintergrund und das passt dann nicht so auf die seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn mir jemand sowas machen könnte wäre ich sehr Dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Runus


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. 760x200 Pixel (so wie es auf der Seite steht,kann auch etwas größer/klein sein) ==> weil Banner für Blog
> 2. Einen Banner für diesen Blog (==> http://razyl.wordpress.com )
> 3. http://www.sigintarag.com/files/wrath-art-arthas.jpg , http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/2999/ni1vt9.jpg diese beiden köpfe sollten schon vorkommen, es müsste halt gut zum blogdesign passen.Zudem müsste der Schriftzug "Razyl´s Blog" hingepappt werden :>
> 4. Nicht wirklich,da ich den Blog eh derzeit überarbeite,kann mich sich erstmal ein wenig Zeit lassen
> ...




I mach wat für dich muss nur noch ne idee haben mit den 2 bildern und deinem design damits irgendwie passt


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> I mach wat für dich muss nur noch ne idee haben mit den 2 bildern und deinem design damits irgendwie passt


Nice \o/
Wie gesagt,hast Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke schonmal im vorraus :>


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

wurde erledigt danke


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Juni 2009)

So, hab noch ein WP für den Request gemacht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice \o/
> Wie gesagt,hast Zeit
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (8. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben.
> 2. Was möchte man genau.
> 3. Ein paar Bilder mit einer vorstellung wie es aussehen soll.
> 4. Gibt es einen Zeitrahmen.



 zu 1.: Zwei mal Avatar Größe: Einmal für das Forum (max. Größe) und einmal für mybuffed (max. Größe)
 zu 2.: Einen Avatar mit diesem Album Cover. Nur den Kopf der Forum Avatar sollte bitte einen Hintergrunf haben der der Hintergrundfarbe des Forums entspricht. Der für mybuffed einen Schwarzen 
zu 3.: Hab ich leider keines da außer das oben genannte.
zu 4.: Nein, nicht wirklich 

MfG und danke im Vorraus XXI.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> zu 1.: Zwei mal Avatar Größe: Einmal für das Forum (max. Größe) und einmal für mybuffed (max. Größe)
> zu 2.: Einen Avatar mit diesem Album Cover. Nur den Kopf der Forum Avatar sollte bitte einen Hintergrunf haben der der Hintergrundfarbe des Forums entspricht. Der für mybuffed einen Schwarzen
> zu 3.: Hab ich leider keines da außer das oben genannte.
> zu 4.: Nein, nicht wirklich
> ...



Mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT:

MyBuffed
Avatar


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche mir gerne eine Signatur folgendermassen:

Ich hätte gerne dieses Logo (natürlich auf Signaturgrösse angepasst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dieser Hintergrund (der auch angepasst werden soll)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Logo (nur das schwarze Logo, ohne das weiss) sollte möglichst in der Mitte des Hintergrundes sein und nicht ganz schwarz sein sondern ein wenig durchsichtig schimmern so dass es zum hintergrund passt. die ganze signatur sollte von einem etwa 2-3 mm dicken rahmen umrahmt sein.
Das ganze sollte rechteckig sein und normale Signaturgrösse haben (darf ruhig gross sein, bisschen grösser als die von Chopi)

zeit sollte nicht so das problem sein
Wäre Hammer wenn das machbar wäre. 
MfG


----------



## Celdaro (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast ja nur eine einfache beschreibung gemacht^^


----------



## Azareus One (8. Juni 2009)

Ich braeuchte auch mal wieder ein neues Wallpaper, da ich riesiger Fan von Concept Art im generellen, und von Peter Lee und Samwise im besonderen bin (so Zeug von beiden).

Meine bildschirm masse sind 19", also 1024 x 1280.

Am besten faende ich Starcraft als Theme (Protoss), gegen Orcs aus Warcraft hab ich allerdings auch nix einzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein netter Effekt waere, es von grober Skizze immerweiter zum fertigen Bild ueberlaufen zu lassen, falls das geht.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte noch wer ein signatuernbild machen? Es ist relativ unkompliziert^^
> danke in voraus hoffe jemand nimmt sich die zeit
> 1.
> Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben.
> ...


 Kann sich jemand kurz zeit lassen? Ich bin total unfaehig bildbearbeitungsprogramme zu bedienen


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kann sich jemand kurz zeit lassen? Ich bin total unfaehig bildbearbeitungsprogramme zu bedienen


Mach ich.
Ps. Es wäre immernoch toll,wenn ihr fertige Aufträge rauseditieren würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT - Hier mal 3 Versionen,viel hab ich allerdings nicht gemacht,sag ob du zufrieden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hui vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mach ich.
> Ps. Es wäre immernoch toll,wenn ihr fertige Aufträge rauseditieren würdet
> 
> 
> ...


vielen vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hab ich auch ein bildchen in der signatur, und das hier find ich nice^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

das ist ja wirklich nett von chopi, nur leider ist die 50 pixel zu hoch :\


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

@huntermoon: ich danke dir. die beiden elfen werden in nächster zeit meine monitore verzieren ...


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

*Nochmal eine kleine Bitte.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand meine aktuelle Signatur noch ein bisschen ändern könnte und zwar foldgendermassen:*

_- Die Signatur farblich zu meinem Avatar anpassen aber die benutzten Farben eben nur so durchsichtig erscheinen lassen. Das Logo bleibt aber schwarz.
- Der schwarze Rand noch etwas dicker und bei der Innenseite des Randes etwas weisslich aufleuchten lassen. 
- Das Logo bleibt am gleichen Ort.
- Der Name "Banload" nicht eifach schräg rechts, sondern schlicht un die untere rechte Ecke versetzten wobei die Grösse passt.
- Der Name "Banload" sollte nicht in einer öden Arialschrift enden, sondern etwas fantasievoll sein und passen.
- Lasst ruhig viel Fantasie spielen, denn das Logo gehört einer Hip Hop Gruppe._

*MfG*


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

1. Größe egal, einfach nicht zu groß. =)
2. Könnte hier mir jemand eine tolle Signatur machen mit dem tollen Mülleimer von meinem Avatar und in einer Stylerschrift *g* Tabuno dazu schreiben? Die Hintergrundfarbe wär mir egal, lasst euch was einfallen.
3. Bilder hab ich nicht zur Hand aber die Infos sollten eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*Hallo Liebe Community


Ich hab mier ne sig gebastelt wen ich sie bei Imagebanana oder so hochlade und sie gerne einfugen will passiert nix weis einer wa sich tuen kanne?*_


----------



## Celdaro (10. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Hallo Liebe Community
> 
> 
> Ich hab mier ne sig gebastelt wen ich sie bei Imagebanana oder so hochlade und sie gerne einfugen will passiert nix weis einer wa sich tuen kanne?*_


Hmm lad sie doch mal bei Buffed hoch, dann kann ich es mal probieren.



Celdaro schrieb:


> Bild


Hättest du gar nicht mehr machen müssen, denn er wurde gebannt.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

lacht mich ruhig aus aber ich bin zu unfaehig das bild zu verkleinern, ohne das dabei ein teil des bildes fehlt xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

In Irfan View öffenen -> Größe Ändern -> Speichern Oo


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7923:Ottsel.jpg]

_*mier is kein besserer spruch eingefahlen wen jemmand einen besseren kennt sagt bescheid^^

bekomm den dreck nur nich in meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
mier kommt gerade noch IEco in den kopf *_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In Irfan View öffenen -> Größe Ändern -> Speichern Oo


geschafft xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

[.img]http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/100609143911_Ottsel.jpg[./img]

Einfach die Punkte entfernen, dann sollte es gehen.

@ Dragon1: Deine Signatur ist jetzt unscharf.


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_*danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube ändere demnext den spruch in IEco*_


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie heißt der Font?


----------



## Celdaro (10. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Font?



street soul auf dafont.com^^


----------



## Nimmue (10. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachte das i wird immer klein geschrieben bei sowat? sieht ein wenig komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> dachte das i wird immer klein geschrieben bei sowat? sieht ein wenig komisch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*bin mier allgemein etwas unschlussig ob ich sie so seinlassen soll was aber sicher ist das ich Das IOttsel in IEco ändere

vorschlage sin gern gesehen 

p.s nein das bild von Daxter bleibt so wie es ist*


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> [.img]http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/100609143911_Ottsel.jpg[./img]
> 
> Einfach die Punkte entfernen, dann sollte es gehen.
> 
> @ Dragon1: Deine Signatur ist jetzt unscharf.


mist )=


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Hallo Liebe Community
> Ich hab mier ne sig gebastelt wen ich sie bei Imagebanana oder so hochlade und sie gerne einfugen will passiert nix weis einer wa sich tuen kanne?*_


Verdammt nochmal damit aufhören jeden verdammten Post fett zu schreiben,vllt klappts.


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

_thx

hatte ich schon versucht ist jetzt aber auch zu spät ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> street soul auf dafont.com^^



Thanks


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1. Größe egal, einfach nicht zu groß. =)
> 2. Könnte hier mir jemand eine tolle Signatur machen mit dem tollen Mülleimer von meinem Avatar und in einer Stylerschrift *g* Tabuno dazu schreiben? Die Hintergrundfarbe wär mir egal, lasst euch was einfallen.
> 3. Bilder hab ich nicht zur Hand aber die Infos sollten eigentlich reichen.


Keiner Interesse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

irgendwie nid ^^ style schirft kann jeder selber als stylisch definieren geschmack ist verschieden
such eine bei dafont und versuchs kurz .. soo schwer ist das au nid .,.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwie nid ^^ style schirft kann jeder selber als stylisch definieren geschmack ist verschieden
> such eine bei dafont und versuchs kurz .. soo schwer ist das au nid .,.


bin dadrin aber voll der nappel und ich hab kp wie ich darangehen soll und ich denke es würde mir eh alles gefallen :>


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

dann such dir ne schöne schriftart aus gib mir link und ich schau was sich machen lässt ..
www.dafont.com <-- da suchen ^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann such dir ne schöne schriftart aus gib mir link und ich schau was sich machen lässt ..
> www.dafont.com <-- da suchen ^^


hab dir zwar ne pm geschrieben, hier aber auch nochmal das war es glaub ich http://www.dafont.com/sidewalk.font


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juni 2009)

ne pm heisst nid das ich sonst nix zu tun hab xD


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne pm heisst nid das ich sonst nix zu tun hab xD


hätt ja sein können das du die pm nicht bekommen hast^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juli 2009)

Tach,

ich brauch fix eure Hilfe :>

Für meinen Casemod brauch ich ne Gravurvorlage. Und zwar so, dass man die recht locker mitm Dremel nachzeichnen kann.

Vom Wotlk Ladescreen brauch ich das Schwert.
http://www.tentonhammer.com/system/files/i...ding+Screen.jpg


Ich hab bisher nur folgendes hingekriegt.
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/158/fro...schwert3sw2.jpg
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5117/fr...eschwert3sw.jpg

Sah aber scheisse aus, also hab ichs mit Bleistift durchgepaust.

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6370/img0021g.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/5544/img0022mak.jpg

Sieht ein kleines bisschen besser aus, ist auch dremelbar. Das Problem: Der Totenkopf in der Mitte und die beiden Totenköpfe am Ende sehen ziemlich mies aus.
Kennt ihr da eventuell nen kleinen Trick damit das ansehnlicher wird?

Danke =)


----------



## Liwanu (8. Juli 2009)

Ich könnte dir sowas machen, aber dazu  hab ich ein paar fragen:

1. Soll es genau dieses Bild sein?

2. Wenn es ein anderes auch sein kann, wie groß muss das Bild sein?
3. Brauchst du das Forstmourne nur von einer Frontal Ansicht?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2009)

so charcha?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder was genau meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


prob ist der ladebalken kanns versuchen den rauszunehmen aber najo XD

edit: ohne ladescreen balken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du das innen auch nachmachen willst kann ichs dir auch einzeln ausschneiden sofern dir das was bringt


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juli 2009)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir sowas machen, aber dazu  hab ich ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1. Soll es genau dieses Bild sein?
> 
> ...



1. Nö
2. A4 bzw. ca. 1050 Pixel hoch
3. Nur Frontal.


@Minastirit: Fail *g*
ausschneiden kann ich das ding auch selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts vorallem darum, dass ich das ganze Schwert gravieren kann, nicht nur die Aussenkonturen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2009)

wie willst sonst machen?
einfach alle ebenen einzeln ausschneiden würd ich etzt ^^
machste es halt selber wollt ja nur helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie willst sonst machen?
> einfach alle ebenen einzeln ausschneiden würd ich etzt ^^
> machste es halt selber wollt ja nur helfen
> 
> ...



Du weisst, dass das beim Griff/Totenkopf so gut wie unmöglich wird?


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2009)

aha .. wenn du meinst
3200% ranzoomen und pixel für pixel überdecken .. gehen tuts locker ist halt mit aufwand verbunden
oder alternativ nachzeichnen viel mehr kannst da nicht tun

am leichtesten wärs du druckst es aus
hebst nen dünnes papier drüber
an nen fenster oder so wo halt licht rein kommt (also ausm keller gehen xD) hinhalten und so nachzeichnen .. wär fast am leichtesten

filter von ps helfen leider nicht wirklich alle ausprobiert und die andere methode die ich kenne ist mir zu aufwendig denn das wären ca 1-2h arbeit damits leicht von einander trennbar wär


----------



## Liwanu (9. Juli 2009)

Du kannst es natürlich mit Photoshop ausschneiden, dann aber richtig und nicht über Filter arbeiten.
Pfade erstellen und nachzeichnen ist die bessere Variante.

Vectorisieren ist noch besser, dann kannste es soviel skalieren wie du willst.
Wenn du es nicht eilig damit hast, dann kann ich dir gerne das ganze am Wochenende machen.

Ansonsten hier eine kleine Variante des Frostmournes, falls sich jemand daran versuchen will zu vectorisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juli 2009)

Mir gehts eigentlich nur um ne gute Vorlage für die Schädel. Der Rest vom Schwert ist PieceOfCake.
Alles schichtweise mitm Zauberstab von Photoshop entfernen bringts nicht wirklich. Das sieht nachher immernoch doof aus. 
Das mitm Fenster hab ich schon probiert, die Ergebnisse sieht man im ersten Posting. *g*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es als Vorlage durchgeht, hab von Gravieren keine Ahnung. Aber naja, ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es als Vorlage durchgeht, hab von Gravieren keine Ahnung. Aber naja, ich dachte ich versuchs einfach mal^^
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/9051/frostm.jpg



Geilo oO

Wie hast das hingekriegt?


----------



## Rothyl (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja.. also ich bettel hier dann auch mal.... und zwar brauchen wir n Gildenlogo (Der Zeitraum ist ganz egal, das drängt nicht, wir haben Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Am besten guckst du mal auf unsere Website (www.projektr.de.vu) und da oben links... von dem Teil bekommt man Augenkrebs :S

Naja... wichtig ist, das da halt unser Name (Projekt Revolution) drauf ist, und das man nur den Namen sieht und der Rest transparent ist... weil sonst der Rest überdeckt wird. Also wenn der Hintergrund schwarz ist, wird der Platz zwischen Hodir und Ignis auch schwarz...

sonst kannst du dich austoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersteinmal ganz großen lieben vielen dank,

Rothyl


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Juli 2009)

Aaalso...

Ich hätte gerne ein "iMuffin" Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ungefähr 300x300 Pixel groß mit dem bild MUFFIN, der Muffin sollte schwarz sein und die Augen rot, wenn es sich machen lässt, noch Kopfhörer plus iPod... wie hier ungefähr

Zeitrahmen ist mir ziemlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke schonmal
MFG


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2009)

Rothyl schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn mir bisle zeit lässt würd ich gern was versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: besser als liwanu kann ichs eh nid :/


----------



## Liwanu (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mich mal ausgetobt und ein Logo erstellt. Allerdings habe ich nicht nur ein Schriftzug verwendet, sondern habe noch die typische Faust benutzt die oft mit Revolution assoziiert wird.
Falls Ihr euch für dieses Logo entscheiden solltet, sagt mir bitte vorher bescheid.

Hier mein Vorschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1. Größe egal, einfach nicht zu groß. =)
> 2. Könnte hier mir jemand eine tolle Signatur machen mit dem tollen Mülleimer von meinem Avatar und in einer Stylerschrift *g* Tabuno dazu schreiben? Die Hintergrundfarbe wär mir egal, lasst euch was einfallen.
> 3. Bilder hab ich nicht zur Hand aber die Infos sollten eigentlich reichen.


Ich grabs mal wieder aus in der Hoffnung das es irgendjemand für mich macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*fleeeeeeh*


----------



## Salfarion (15. Juli 2009)

Hui das sieht ja alles ganz schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätt gern einen Wallpaper für meinen Widescreen.

Um genau zu sein einen Drachen.

Er sollte so in etwa aussehen wie der in der Sig von Minastirit. (zumindest vom Stil her und sofern das da auch ein Drache ist. Ich kann mich auch irren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Allerdings hätte ich gern riesige gefiederte Flügel. Nicht ganz wie Engelsflügel aber ich hoffe man weis in etwa wie es gemeint ist ansonsten google ich mal was passendes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Drache sollte schimmernd azurblau sein und die Flügel weiss. Dazu sollte er in einem Meer aus blauen Flammen stehen und seine Flügel komplett ausgebreitet haben. 
Der Wallpaper sollte 1680x1050 pixel groß sein. Den Hintergrund (sofern ihr dafür Platz lassen möchtet) könnt ihr selbst wählen schließlich muss es doch immer ein wenig künstlerische Freiheit geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Zeit angeht könnt ihr euch viel Zeit nehmen denn "Gut Ding will Weile brauchen". (schrieb man den Spruch so? xD)

Falls noch mehr Infos benötigt werden, gebe ich mein bestes sie nachzureichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Falls jemand seinen Namen in das Kunstwerk setzen möchte nur zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cucu das wilde Salfarion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (16. Juli 2009)

Moin, ich melde mich voller Verzweiflung hier.

Ich habe meine Webseite gekillt.... naja. Und die Chance genutzt eine neue Webseite aufzusetzen.
Ich bin mit dem schlichten aussehen sehr zufrieden nur das Banner bekomme ich nicht hin.

Das scheitert einfach da dran das ich keinen Einfall habe. Ich bin einfach schrecklich unkreativ.


die Seite: www.juxclan.de 

Die Bannergröße soll möglichst so bleiben.  Irgendwie nichts dolles, Möglichst nicht auf ein Spiel ausgerichtetes weil wir ohnehin alles spielen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


Danke


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Moin, ich melde mich voller Verzweiflung hier.
> 
> Ich habe meine Webseite gekillt.... naja. Und die Chance genutzt eine neue Webseite aufzusetzen.
> Ich bin mit dem schlichten aussehen sehr zufrieden nur das Banner bekomme ich nicht hin.
> ...


Der Hintergrund des Banners ist doch recht gut geworden ... hast du die PSD, wo man auch das Logo Wegmachen kann ? Oder gefällts dir allgemein nicht ?


----------



## Martel (16. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund des Banners ist doch recht gut geworden ... hast du die PSD, wo man auch das Logo Wegmachen kann ? Oder gefällts dir allgemein nicht ?




Hi die Psd habe ich. Aber es gefällt mir allgemein nicht.  Datei ist anbei. Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so wirklich. Das ist mehr das Problem, Aber ich weiß nicht wie es besser geht ;-)  der background ist schonr echt nice ja ;-)


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi die Psd habe ich. Aber es gefällt mir allgemein nicht.  Datei ist anbei. Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so wirklich. Das ist mehr das Problem, Aber ich weiß nicht wie es besser geht ;-)  der background ist schonr echt nice ja ;-)


Naja ich wollts jetzt Probieren den hintergrund gut Hinzubekommen, bin aber anscheinend zu blöd dafür ^^


----------



## Liwanu (17. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich will am Design nichts bemägeln, da der Geschmack bei jedem verschieden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Empfehlen würde ich Euch, dass Ihr nur Euer Logo in den Header packt. Ich habe gesehen, dass Ihr oben Links in der Ecke eine Grunge Texture verwendet habt.
Ich habe mich mal daran versucht ein Header für euch zu basteln und ein Logo mit einer Kontrastfarbe.

Vielleicht gefällts Euch ja.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (17. Juli 2009)

*ich will am Design nichts bemägeln, da der Geschmack bei jedem verschieden ist *

Keine Angst ich bin für gut dargestellte Kritik dankbar. Damals habe ich mal 3 Monate an einem Template gebastelt.. es war geil... fand ich... naja ;-) nicht jeder fand das damals war man enttäuscht heute bin ich im dem Alter das ich dadrüber stehe... wenn ich manche jobanfragen sehe auf joomlajobs.de denke ich das es schon was geworden ist ;-)

Also was würdest du ändern.

Ach und das Banner binde ich mal ein. So alleine sieht es gut aus aber ich muss es in Zusammenghang sehen. Bin halt nicht kreativ ;-)


----------



## Martel (17. Juli 2009)

@ Mefistor:  Du bastels gerade dein eigenes Template ? Evtl. kann ich dir etwas helfen. Worum geht es?

Danke nochmal für das Banner. Aber eine bitte. Könnte das Esport weg und durch Mutigaming ersetzt werden?  Wir sind Meilenweit weg von Esport ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> @ Mefistor:  Du bastels gerade dein eigenes Template ? Evtl. kann ich dir etwas helfen. Worum geht es?
> 
> Danke nochmal für das Banner. Aber eine bitte. Könnte das Esport weg und durch Mutigaming ersetzt werden?  Wir sind Meilenweit weg von Esport ^^


Ich hab jetzt mal aufgehört weil ich dachte du wärst mit seinem recht zufrieden ^^


----------



## Liwanu (17. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

also ich wollte nicht dein Design bemägeln. Für mich persönlich ist es schwer nur mit Graustufen zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, das Header Bild einfach mal neu Laden bzw. Speichern - habe nun Multigaming hingeschrieben.

Nun habe ich allerdings auch eine Frage bezüglich Joomla und Templates. Ich habe selbst schon vorgefertigte Templates genutzt und nur die Grafiken getauscht. Du hast etwas geschrieben, dass du selbst eins mal gebastelt hast. Machst du das noch Aktiv?

Ich habe z.b. hier ein Template www.pvisions.de/lotrogamer_layout.jpg

das ich gerne auch als Joomla Template anbieten würde. Kannst Du das für Joomla Programmieren?

Achso falls Du ein Clan-Template benötigst, dann einfach ein PM an mich, dann könnten wir uns gerne mal zusammen setzen.


----------



## Martel (17. Juli 2009)

Hi vielen vielen dank. Ich habe gerade mit den anderen gesprochen ;-) uns allen (reupser 5 ) gefällt es sehr sehr gut! Danke dir.

Bezüglich der Webseite... Puh das ist ein brocken für mich. Ich muss mir das mal nächste Woche Mo auf der Arbeit ganz in ruhe anschauen ( zu Hause nur stress ^^ ).

Wenn du keine 100 Portierung möchtest kann man einiges machen so nach dem ertsen Blick.


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab hier zwar nichts gemacht,aber ohne das Licht links oben find ich das/den Banner schöner ehrlich gesagt ._.


----------



## Martel (17. Juli 2009)

Na aber dann hebt sich doch nichts ab ;-) so ein glanz kein wenig muss es schon was besonderes sein ^^

oh das meinst du ! Wird behoben mein Fehler.  

update: nun behoben hatte noch ein Effekt drin an der Seite den ich offline nicht hatte Reusper

update 2: und dann noch das falsche template eingespielt.. so nun aber!


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar nichts gemacht,aber ohne das Licht links oben find ich das/den Banner schöner ehrlich gesagt ._.


Ich warte noch für die Sig. Bis August wär schön wenn sie da wär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

ich hätte mal gerne wieder ne neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soltle das one piece  theme behandeln, chars entweder boa hancock oder nami. nami kleidung sollte entweder aus skypia oder thriller bark sein boa hancock joah joah was man findet )

freue mich übe jeden versuch, mein normaler sigbastler ist gerade net zu erreichen :/


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2009)

wenn du mir render gibts gibts vlt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst .. die meisten bilder von nami die ich hab sind gegen nettiquette aka darf sie nicht verwenden

btw ein wunder das du neliel in deiner sig haben darfst .. xD


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw ein wunder das du neliel in deiner sig haben darfst .. xD



Ich schaff es halt an der grenze der Jugendfreiheit zu designen^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

öhm wo soll ich denn render finden? >.< ihr seid die grafiker^^


finde die quali schlecht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



können die alle net rendern Oo das kriege glaube icha uch hin rand ist verpixelt :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahahahaha
sonst macht daraus ne sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht das überhaupt, also mit dem körperbau zu leben? welcher mensch kommt auf solche proportionen???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich such nochmal render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich schaff es halt an der grenze der Jugendfreiheit zu designen^^



bei meinem ava wurd der nippel zensiert .. tse^^

und klunker ja grafiker oder hobby grafiker eher .. sind wir aber nicht deine such sklaven^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Juli 2009)

*snüff* aber ihr kennt doch die seiten viel besser als ich :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt ja sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Aloha liebe Designer,

ich hätte gerne ein 1680x1050 großes Wallpaper vom Sonnenaufgang von "König der Löwen". Wenn möglich mit Tieren, aber nicht zu groß. Und sollte net so bunt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab letztens irgendwo mal "The Lion sleeps tonight" gehört und schwelgte sofort in Erinnerungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So oder ähnlich sieht der Sonnenaufgang aus, hab gerade nicht die Videokassete zurhand.

Danke im Vorruas und Grüße

LiangZhou


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2009)

leider verpixelt aber ich denke du wilst sowas oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mann minas wo bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2009)

ich war pennen und arbeiten ..
gibt leute die gehen um 23uhr schlafen wenn sie am next morgen um 5uhr auf müssen .. hab ich gehört

ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2009)

uff armer kerl^^ habe imerhin 55 min mehr schlaf, gut gerade auch die letzen sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass dir ruhig zeit und mach dir keine hektik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

@Klunker

Ja, nur wenns geht kleiner (Sowohl Sonne wie auch Tiere). Aber mach keine Umstände und danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2009)

kangrimm mians oder sosntwer können das bestimmt verkleiner..bind er totale versager bei bildbearbeitungsprogrammen^^

mehr als sowas krige ich net hin, und die sind grottenschlecht >.< weiß schon warum ich kunst nicht weiter gewählt habe : >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand von den Grafikern einen guten CPU ?
Meiner schmiert mir ab wenn ich versuch bei nem 16:10 Wallpaper zu smudgen. Von klein auf groß Kopieren sieht grässlich verpixelt aus, aber naja :/

Ich habs in nem schönen Kleinformat hinbekommen, aber wollts eigentlich als großes 1680x1050 haben, kann mir da einer den gefallen tun ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das weiß könnte ruhig auch so groß sein wie das Rot, wehe es sieht dann so aus wie die Flagge von Lettland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich sehr Detailreich und scharfgezeichnet.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Grafikern einen guten CPU ?
> Meiner schmiert mir ab wenn ich versuch bei nem 16:10 Wallpaper zu smudgen. Von klein auf groß Kopieren sieht grässlich verpixelt aus, aber naja :/
> 
> Ich habs in nem schönen Kleinformat hinbekommen, aber wollts eigentlich als großes 1680x1050 haben, kann mir da einer den gefallen tun ?
> ...


Der Auftrag hätt sich jetzt erledigt, hab mir einfach aus dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hier gebastelt (auch wenns nicht perfekt aussieht ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Da mein Compi spinnt und hier aufm Laptop nix läuft hier ne Sig-Anfrage:

1. Größe? Die sollte nicht Größer sein Als hier erlaubt (200x800), kann aber ruhig kleiner.
2. Was? Egal, Dunkel wäre gut, evtl irgentwas Todesritter-haftes vielleicht^^, oder n Songtext von Sabaton oder so...
3. Bilder? Evtl sowas wie die Bilder vom Vorposter
4. Zeitrahmen? Egal...


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Vieleicht nicht der richtige Ort, aber weiß nicht wo sonst

Wie heißt die Schrift vond em Wort Shakira?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (4. August 2009)

Hi,

also ich glaube Shakira nutzt mehrere Fonts.

Royal Bavarian, das ist mit vielen geschwungenen Linien: 
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/wiescherdesign/royal-bavarian/

Dann gäbe es noch die Schriftart die oft auf Covern genutzt wurde:
http://www.dafont.com/search.php?psize=m&q=endor

Und hier ist die Schriftart die Du suchst in genau zwei Varianten für die beiden Schriftzüge:

Shakira: 
http://www.dafont.com/data-trash.font

She Wolf:
http://www.dafont.com/red-october.font


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich glaube Shakira nutzt mehrere Fonts.
> 
> ...





Juhu, danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (6. August 2009)

*Sabber* wen intressiert die Schrift? Welche Schrift?



Ich hätte da nochmal ein Wunsch. Kennt ihr diese User Avantare die einen Rahmen haben mit Clannamen und im Hintergrund das Gesicht des jenigen?
Ich hätte gerne einen Rahmen mit JuX drin Senkrecht nach unten mit der Größe 100*100   und 120*120 als .psd

oder gerne mal gewusst wie die das machen. Ich habe mir gestern mal die zeit genommen und eine Eben erstellt die 100 mal 100 hat. So den Schriftzug habe ich auch hinbekommen in Gimp 2 aber nur Schrift ist so ... einfach. Also wollte ich an der unteren Seite etwas auslaufend haben. Quasi aus dem X rechte untere Seite soll der untere Rahmen kommen. Ich bekomme das nicht hin. Manchmal kann Gimp und Co mehr Frustrieren als alles andere.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

http://razyl.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/r...b11c2e2ajpg.jpg

Kann jemand dieses Banner von meinen Blog auf Signaturgröße bringen? 
Zumindest so, dass es nicht allzu stark verschwommen ist wie da unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab es nicht anders hinbekommen, ich bin echt zu blöde dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razyl.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/r...b11c2e2ajpg.jpg
> 
> Kann jemand dieses Banner von meinen Blog auf Signaturgröße bringen?
> Zumindest so, dass es nicht allzu stark verschwommen ist wie da unten
> ...



Dein Banner hat doch Signaturgröße. Der Rahmen für Forensignaturen inklusive Bild und Text ist 1024 x 200 Pixel. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dein Banner hat doch Signaturgröße. Der Rahmen für Forensignaturen inklusive Bild und Text ist 1024 x 200 Pixel.
> 
> /wink maladin


ich glaube er meinte eher, dass ihm jemand das originalbild so einstellt/skaliert, dass es nicht nur signaturgröße hat sondern dann auch nicht verschwommen aussieht. :>


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dein Banner hat doch Signaturgröße. Der Rahmen für Forensignaturen inklusive Bild und Text ist 1024 x 200 Pixel.


Ja das hat es ja auch aber wie Grüne Brille schon schrieb:


Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte eher, dass ihm jemand das originalbild so einstellt/skaliert, dass es nicht nur signaturgröße hat sondern dann auch nicht verschwommen aussieht. :>




Es soll nicht so verschwommen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es soll nicht so verschwommen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so?^^


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2009)

Hallo ihr pixelschubser

Ich brauche einen background der aussehen soll wie eine alte zeitung (ohne schrift das mach ich selber)

Sie soll imgrunde a4 groß sein und 300dpi(standart größe von gimp oder Fotoshop nehmen)

Es soll sepia oder braun sein und unregelmäßig eben altes papier.


Hoffe das reicht als beschreibung.
Gut wäre bis heute abend.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau \o/
Danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (11. August 2009)

Guten morgen, ich habe da etwas kompliziertes.

Ich bräuchte ein Bild des inneren Schweinehundes. Also ich bin gerade dabei meinen Bodybuilding Blog aufzubauen. Aber mir fehlt dazu ein Logo. und heute Morgen ( als um 4 der Wecker ging ) hatte ich eine VISION. Ich sahe in direkt vor mir. Mein engster Feind... meine Frau... und als ich den Blick abwandte sahe ich ihn.. mein 2 engster Feind.. den Inneren Schweinehund.


Er saß direkt vormir . Unterehälft von im ist Schwein mit eine Bauchfalte, die Klauen direkt nach vorne ausgestreckt. Speckige Arme, auch mit klauen. Doch das gesicht war ein Hund... einer von den Hunden die vor die Wand gelaufen sind ( Mobs glaube ich ). in Hell beige.


Und nun soll er mein logo sein... 

Kann jemand so etwas skizzieren? Selbst redent soll die Sigantur des Künstlers gut zu sehen sein. Schafft das wer.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

So nachdem die Entscheidung doch ein wenig klar war wegen den Theme gibt es nun das Problem des Banners bzw. Headers.
Derzeit sieht das ganze so aus mit dem Banner von minastirit:
http://razyl.wordpress.com/
Natürlich sch*** dass das Theme so erstellt worden ist das der Header nen Trennstrich in der Mitte hat. Deshalb meine kleine Bitte:
Ich weiß nicht ob es überhaupt möglich ist das das jetzige Banner irgendwie so zurecht schneidbar/machbar ist, dass es dort wunderbar passt und der Trennstrich in das Banner hineinpasst. (Größe des Banners maximal:760 x 151 Pixel)
Also so, dass der Trennstrich mit den Banner wunderbar harmoniert.
Sollte dies nicht möglich sein, ich bin ja in so einen Thema ein absoluter Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ob sich jemand vielleicht bereit erklären würde und mir ein neues Banner basteln würde mit den Thema Gaming. Muss nicht zwingend ein Schriftzug rein (wär zwar auch nice, aber kein muss), aber es sollte irgendwie mit den Trennstrich harmonieren, so das der nicht das gesamte Banner so zerreißt. 

In guter Hoffnung
Razyl


----------



## Maladin (16. August 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelldatei / Quelldateien mit denn man arbeiten kann? Ich würde dann den Schriftzug "Razyls Blog" ( da muss unbedingt das Apostroph weg *hüst* ) nach links oben schieben und den anderen nach rechts unten. Vielleicht sollte dann auch das Blogthema etwas vergrössert werden um einige Pixel.

/wink maladin


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2009)

irgendwo hab ich die psd sicher noch

könnt dir aber sonst auch was neues machen razyl
einfach wie immer bisle zeit + vlt ne grund idee geben

oder sonst würd ich gern einfach sonst was zum thema gaming ohne vorgabe machen und was wegen dem trennstrich überlegen

musst du entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelldatei / Quelldateien mit denn man arbeiten kann? Ich würde dann den Schriftzug "Razyls Blog" ( da muss unbedingt das Apostroph weg *hüst* ) nach links oben schieben und den anderen nach rechts unten. Vielleicht sollte dann auch das Blogthema etwas vergrössert werden um einige Pixel.
> 
> /wink maladin


Ja gut, den Namen des Blogs kann ich jederzeit ändern (nun ist auch das Apostroph weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).  Quelldatei zum Theme gibt es leider nicht, auch keinen CSS Editor oder sonstiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich die psd sicher noch
> 
> könnt dir aber sonst auch was neues machen razyl
> einfach wie immer bisle zeit + vlt ne grund idee geben
> ...


Joa klar, kannst gerne deine eigenen Ideen verwirklichen. Solange es zum Thema des Blogs passt nur zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zeit ist kein Problem, hab derzeit noch ein paar andere Sachen vor =)


----------



## DerFisch85 (16. August 2009)

Aloha.

Hoffe, dass ich hier wenigstens einigermaßen richtig bin...mein Anliegen:

Suche 'ne Signatur; am besten mit 'nem Nachtelfen. Das ganze dann so in dem Stil des Motto's "Legalize it", das man in seinem mybuffed-Profil wählen kann...is halt 'n chilliger Zwerg mit Pfeife im Schnabel und so... 
Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand in etwa vorstellen, an was ich da so denke.

Und...naja, hab echt keinen Plan von nüscht...bräuchte also noch 'nen "Guide" für Doofe, in dem mir erklärt wird, wie ich diese Sig. dann unter meine zukünftigen Posts bekomme.

Im Voraus schonmal meinen Dank für's eventuelle Kopfzerbrechen, Kopfschütteln und Helfen.

MfG

De Fisch


----------



## DerFisch85 (20. August 2009)

Erhört mich hier denn niemand?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerkatze (20. August 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen ^^

Vor kurzem hab ich angefangen, mir ein Interface selber zu basteln mit KgPanels usw. Nu habe ich mit Gimp2 ein paar Hintergrundgrafiken erstellt, natürlich total gimpig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann evtl einer von euch für mich 6 einfache Grafiken erstellen? Sie sollen zu meiner Lebensleiste passen und Runenkreise drauf haben.

2x in der Größe 400x190 (einmal für den Chat links und einmal für Gruppen-/Raidanzeige rechts).
2x in der Größe 210x190 (einma für Recount links und einma für Omen rechts).
1x in der Größe 405x120 (für die Buttons in der Mitte).
1x in der Grüße 150x150 (für die Minimap).

Die Runenkreise gibts schon fertig als Pinsel auf Deviantart.

Außerdem sollten die nicht so überladen sein, damit ich Chat etc. noch lesen kann.

Wie es im Moment bei mir aussieht: 

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus und beantworte natürlich noch Fragen, wenn welche da sein sollten.

LG Tigerkatze^^

EDIT: Fast das wichtigste vergessen, die Dateien müssen mit .tga enden.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (20. August 2009)

Ich reihe mich hier auch gleich mal etwas frech ein, vielleicht findet sich jemand *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bräuchte ein Banner.

Größe: 950 Pixel Breit 90 Pixel Hoch

Aussehen:
Also.. Ich dachte einfach an etwas gemixtes.
Hintergrund sollte ein heller sein, ein Himmel maybe?
Und darauf Figuren / Köpfe / Bilder von MMO Figuren. Also Warhammer / WoW Figuren.
Dazwischen vielleicht (Oder sogar eher mehr) Einfach ein Paar Animefiguren.
Es sollte sowieso mehr im AnimeStyle gehalten werden. Nur bitte KEINE Bekannten Figürchen ala DBZ, Yugioh, Naruto usw....

Darein dann noch den Satz "Our World" oder auch "Another World" ... Je Nach Platz... ^^

Ich stell hier mal ein Paar Links Rein bei denen ich sagen kann "So eine Ähnlichkeit hätt ich gerne"...Wenn Möglich ^^

Test 1

Test 2

Test 3
(Wunderbarer Hintergrund^^)

Also falls wer Lust und Muse hat... ich weiss ist anspruchsvoll und zuwenig Infos, aber vielleicht ist hier ja wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liwanu (20. August 2009)

Da ich erst am Wochenende Zeit finde kann ich mich gerne den letzten 3 wünschen widmen, falls diese nicht schon vorher von einem anderen Grafiker erstellt werden.

Edit: ein Link zu den runenkreisen auf deviantart wäre recht hilfreich und unter welchem Format die Bilder gespeichert werden müssen.


----------



## Tigerkatze (20. August 2009)

Hier sind die Runenkreise:

http://redheadstock.deviantart.com/art/Arc...rushes-63580135


----------



## DerFisch85 (21. August 2009)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Da ich erst am Wochenende Zeit finde kann ich mich gerne den letzten 3 wünschen widmen, falls diese nicht schon vorher von einem anderen Grafiker erstellt werden.
> 
> Edit: ein Link zu den runenkreisen auf deviantart wäre recht hilfreich und unter welchem Format die Bilder gespeichert werden müssen.



Nur keine Eile. ^^
Und mein Dank wird dir ewig nachschleichen - bis er dich an der nächsten Straßenecke überfällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (21. August 2009)

Ich warte gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu mich das sich wer der Sache annimmt


----------



## Marvîn (23. August 2009)

Also ich hätte da auch mal einen Auftrag:

Maße: 600 x 800

Zentral sollte "Weakmind!" stehen, in einer mysteriösen, leicht im Hintergrund stehenden rot-blutigen Schrift. 
In allen 4 Ecken sollen Gehirne Instrumente spielen. Dabei soll es 1 männliches Gothikgehirn und 1 weibliches Gothikgehirn geben. Das männliche spielt eine E Gitarre die aussieht wie diese, das weibliche einen einfachen schwarzen E-Bass. Die anderen beiden Gehirne sollten männlich sein, eins am Schlagzeug und eins mit einer Standart schwarzen E-Gitarre. Welches Gehirn letzendlich wo ist, ist unwichtig. 
Die Gehirne sollten etwas cartoonmäßig aussehen, etwa so wie in diesem Comic, nur noch bunt bzw im Gothikstyle (Nieten bevorzugt als Gürtel, Armband und um den Hals).
Als Hintergrund wäre so eine Steinwand cool. 

Hoffe das ist nicht zu kompliziert, wenn ein Prototyp, Prototyp auch klein von mir aus, 
fertig ist, bitte PN an mich, weil ich das sonst vergesse/nicht immer nachschaue.

MFG
Marvîn

Edit:
kann auch etwa so aussehen wie hier, das sind bloß alle uralte Fotos die ich mal zusammengebastelt habe und jeder sieht anders aus (bzw es fehlt das Instrument das ich dann einfügen musste oder das halbe Gesicht und ein Arm). Wenn sich jemand dafür entschließen sollte etwas zu "Photoshoppen" und das mit den Gehirnen nicht geht, geht es auch in dem Style, nur halt professioneller und wir würden dann noch extra aktuelle Fotos etc senden, alles was das Herz begehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Ist hier evt Jemand der mir ein Gif auf Sig Grösse verkleinern könnte?
Habe gelesen, dass es mit PS funktionieren sollte, aber habe leider selbst keine Ahnung von dem Prog.
Wenn das jemand machen könnte pls PN... =)


----------



## XXI. (27. August 2009)

Halli Hallöchen,

Ich hätte da einen etwas größeren Autrag, ich brauche 3 Dinge:

1. Bräuchte ich die Umrisse des Bluts plus Spritzer von diesem Wallapaper: http://www.imgimg.de/bild_WindowsPhotoGall...d39jpg.jpg.html (ich brauch die weil ich nicht die gleichen haben will wie aus dem hier: http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/tdkwallpaperd30ce429jpg.jpg)
2. Die Umrisse der Schrift aus diesem Wallapaper (bitte in Originalgröße): http://www.imgimg.de/bild_WindowsPhotoGall...d39jpg.jpg.html
Und 3. Ihr ahnt es, wieder etwas aus dem Wallpaper, nämlich das Blut plus die Schrift auf Schwarzem Hintergrund.

Ich fände es sehr, sehr, sehr nett wenn das Jemand für mich erledigen würde.

Danke XXi.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

eigentlich könnt ich dir ja die psd geben
und zusammenfassend gesagt willst du nur den hintergrund schwarz oder? 

wie auch immer 
hf bei einem finden ders macht


----------



## Martel (27. August 2009)

sorry das ist arsch viel arbeit für umsonst das wird keiner machen. lade dir gimp runter und render selbst.... alleine das blut... 4 stunden wenn top werden soll.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

in 2min



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im grunde wär der rest auch kein grosse problem aber irgendwie kein bock da ca 40min ran rum zu basteln wenns jeder selber kann


----------



## Martel (27. August 2009)

Naja, aber dann ist Ergebniss nicht 100%ig.

Ich meine wenn du alle kleinen Blutspitzer sauber raus nehmen willst...
ich kann das nicht am Stück da brauche ich Pausen zwischen weil ich sonst matschig werde auf den Augen.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

hmm würd schon gehen ohne pause nur lust + willen ist nid da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber weis wat de meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Hey =)

Wir Pedobär Fans wollenunseren kleinen süßen und lieben Pedobär gestochen scharf in mindestens HD sehen.
Packt das jmd dieses Bild umzusetzen?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Vote4 Buffed-404-error-pic^^


----------



## Shantalya (27. August 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber was willst du immer mit HD?
Genau so die HP in FullHD... Haben viel zu wenig Leute HD, dass es sich lohnen würde und richtig aussieht, auf kleineren Auflösungen.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber was willst du immer mit HD?
> Genau so die HP in FullHD... Haben viel zu wenig Leute HD, dass es sich lohnen würde und richtig aussieht, auf kleineren Auflösungen.



die bilder werden in höhe und breite proportional angepasst, somit sind kleinere Auflösungen kein Problem.
Das derzeit übergroße Auflösungen zum Standard _werden_ ist (so denke ich) jedem klar. Früher war auch 800x600 das non-plus-ultra, dann durch 1027x768 abgelöst von XP, später kam noch 1280x1024 dazu usw.. Sich immer auf der Stelle drehen ist Quatsch, man muss zukunftsweisend arbeiten, um auch in Zukunft relativ aktuell zu sein. Das normale PC-Monitore noch auf HD-Auflösung kommen dauert auch nur noch ~2 Jahre(?), dann sollte das schon jeder haben.
Und dann später nochmal ändern? so spart man sich die Arbeit :>
Oder sehst du/seht ihr das anders??

Außerdem sagte ich, dass ich auch Videos render, in HD und da brauch man nun mal mindestens Bilder von 1980x1080 Bildpunkten...


----------



## Shantalya (27. August 2009)

Dennoch Quatsch. Kenne keine Seite, die extra für HD gemacht ist.

Nur normale Seiten, die für 1280 sind. Die gehen dann natürlich auch auf größere Auflösungen, was eben langt.

buffed seine Seite ist auch für Benutzer mit einer Auflösung von 1024 und das langt auch alle mal.

EDIT: Aber es ist natürlich jeden sein Ding. :-)


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Geh mal zu zam und schlag vor Buffed HD-tauglich zu machen.. xDD


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

Also unsre GildenHP hat seit Kurzem auch nen HD Wallpaper. Einfach weils mich gesört hat, dass rechts und links Balken am Wallpaper waren wenn mans auf nem HD Rechner anschaut. ^^


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2009)

Hallo
Wollte mal fragen ob nicht jemand Lust hat mir einen Shakugan no Shana Wallpaper zu basteln...im inet finde ich nichts passendes für meine Auflösung oder mir gefällt das Bild nicht so ganz^^
Im Vordergrund sollte das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sein. 
Eigentlich wäre mir das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber (also der Vordergrund) aber da finde ich grade nicht den Render.

Der Hintergrund kann so sein wie der vom 2. Bild, vllt etwas dunkler...
Hab ne Auflösung von 1920*1080...
Ich hoffe das ist machbar...
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus, wär super wenn das jemand macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: iwie funzen die Bilder grad net...
Edit2: so geht...
Edit3: hab das Bild jetzt gefunden... http://sutekirenders.com/Shakugan%20no%20S...r.shana.09.html


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. August 2009)

lang nimmer gebrusht :x

[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg5.imagebanana.com%2F"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Meriane (30. August 2009)

wuhu ^^ grandios, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (31. August 2009)

@ Niranda

Man könnte eine Vectordatei aus dem Bild machen..
Somit kann man es immer in die beliebige Auflösung bringen
ohne einen Qualitätsverlust zu haben. Du könntest die Datei
dann sogar verwenden um Pedobär gestochen scharf auf
riesige Leinwände drucken zu lassen.. 
Aber wenn du es danach noch bearbeiten willst, bzw verwenden,
brauchst du zumindest etwas wie Photoshop, wo du dann die
.eps Datei in ein z.B. .jpg Format umwandeln kannst


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2009)

^^


----------



## Whitechapel (1. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ^^



hmm bedeutet das, du hast photoshop oder so,
dann kann ich dir gern ne vektor-datei draus machen


----------



## poTTo (1. September 2009)

Hab da auch noch mal ein paar minuten rumgespielt, hat leider nicht ganz so viel Zeit heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und etwas kühler von der Farbe her >>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
poTTo


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

potto, sieht doch eig ganz gut aus ^-^



Whitechapel schrieb:


> hmm bedeutet das, du hast photoshop oder so,
> dann kann ich dir gern ne vektor-datei draus machen



das ^^ bedeutet meist auch ja =D
ja hab photoshöppchen ^-^

++++

BTW:
Hat jmd von euch lust ein bssl anderes Template vom teamspeaklogin zu basteln?
Muss nix dolles sein, bloß bssl anders aussehen... geil wäre natürlich bssl abstraktes wie roots, flurishes und so =D aber das ist euch überlassen.
Als gegenleistung *hust* könnt ich euch ein paar teamspeak2 server stellen ^-^

Hier das original-template, was in der installation von TS2server vorhanden ist^^
http://dve.kilu.de/tstemplate.rar

Nira ^_^


----------



## xdave78 (4. September 2009)

Huhuuu,

also ich spiele ja nun WAR.
Für unser Gildenforum wollt ich ein Banner baun. Dazu suche ich Artworks zum Thema ...jetzt kommts...Tod.
Die Gilde in der ich bin heisst "Der schwarze Tod".
Ich hab überlegt, dass das Banner passend zum Forum ist (www.war-derschwarzetod.de.vu). Ich hab auch schon nen guten Ansatz gefunden aber ich bekomms nicht wirklich sauber hin. Ausgangsbasis wäre diese Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte einen dieser Köpfe haben aber er muss auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund wie weiss ich nicht genau. Nen glow effekt wäre vllt ganz nett. Müssen halt richtig gut aufm schwarzen BG zur Geltung kommen. Mein Prob ist halt, dass ich die Umrisse nicht sauber rausbekomme. Im endeffekt sollen diese zwei köpfe dann auf das Baner. Dazwischen mit nem creepingen Font und gleichem Glow der Gildenname und darunter ein WAR Symol. Das würd ich aber selber machen das positionieren. eventuell kann mir jemand irgendwie einen dieser Köpfe nachbearbeiten^^


Dachte hier gibts so talentierte Leute dass ich mal anfrage.

Veilleicht kann mir auch jmd einfach mal nen Denkanstoss geben wie ich da am besten rangehe. Also ich schätze zuerst müsste ich mal die Konturen irgendwie schärfer rausbekommen, natürlich hab ich keine Lust alle Ränder mit nem 1px stift nachzuziehen.....


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. September 2009)

ich habs einfach ma negativ dargestellt k.a was du genau wolltest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (4. September 2009)

Ja das ist ziemlich genau was ich wollte, nur bei mir hats mitm invertieren iwie nicht so gut ausgesehen. Thanks erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand bitte aus diesem Bild ne Sig machen ?

Also eigentlich nur verkleinern, so auf ca. 900x200/250

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Minastirit (6. September 2009)

das ganze verkleinern oder nen ausschnitt?


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2009)

Vorallem sollte das in der Mitte zusehen sein, wäre halt gut wenns in die Sig passt, und nicht alles verzerrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (7. September 2009)

schlicht und einfach gehalten ::

Mitte scharf und außen rum viel Weichzeichner drüber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein paar Spiralen eingestzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen mit Rissen gefiltert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halt nix superanstengendes, recht schnell gemacht und ohne viel Specials / Spielerei


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (7. September 2009)

Hey macht ihr nur signaturen oder auch avatare weil ich suche einen ava für mich vo man einen t8 schurken mit 2 kolben sieht der sunkel ist vor einem hintergrund steht und dann daneben stehen soll iCrit wenn ihr lust habt schreibt mir mal ne pm gibt dann auch meine icq nummer


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> schlicht und einfach gehalten
> Halt nix superanstengendes, recht schnell gemacht und ohne viel Specials / Spielerei



Super vielen Dank, das letzte gefällt mir am besten, danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (7. September 2009)

immer wieder gern du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freut mich das eins gefallen hat.


----------



## DerFisch85 (10. September 2009)

nabönd allerseits. da jetzt ja etwas mehr gearbeitet wird, trete ich einfach nochmal mit meiner bitte an die designer unter euch.

und zwar hab ich keine ahnung von gar nichts, hätte aber gern eine signatur zum thema nachtelfendruide.
soll n schön chilliges, friedliches bild sein. der druide wär mir als bär natürlich am liebsten - dazu dann den text: "Probier's mal mit Gemütlichkeit..."
hintergrund halt naturverbunden, wie die dudus eben sind, ne?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als bonbon bräuchte ich dann noch nen "guide 4 noobs" was das einstellen der sig betrifft...war bisher nie in foren tätig und bin echt unwissend.

im voraus meinen dank,

DerFisch


----------



## Reo_MC (11. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, ganz simple Sache eigentlich, aber irgendwie krieg ich das nicht gebacken:

Der hier soll ausgeschnitten werden, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das am besten machen?



/edit: Okay, hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. September 2009)

Hallo, ich hätte gerne ein Wallpaper (1680x1050) in einem Gelbton mit Musiknoten darauf. Bei Möglichkeit eine Reihe Noten mittig und schön groß sichtbar.


So sehen btw Musiknoten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Farbton ungefähr so, aber ohne das Muster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke im Vorfeld und Grüße

LiangZhou


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2009)

Moinsen,
Ich bräuchte auch einen Wallpaper in der größe 1920x1080.
Was drauf soll ist mir vom bg egal bloß mein stundenplan soll drauf (nackte Frauen wären auch net so mein ding[regen sich meine eltern noch auf])

der stundenplan lautet wie folgt:

Montag          Dienstag      Mittwoch     Donnerstag    Freitag
Geschiichte    Deutsch       Musik           DEutsch       Englisch
Französich     Chemie        Englisch       Deutsch        GEschichte
Deutsch        Englisch       Sport          Physik            Biologie
Biologie         Mathe          Sport          Französich     musik
Physik           Mathe          wpk            Politik             Mathe
Englsich         Französich   wpk            Politik             Mathe
(Englisch)                                          Chemie



Mfg h²O


----------



## Grimmjow19 (13. September 2009)

langweilig aber da hast du deine noten o0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (14. September 2009)

Joar die Noten ham mir auch keine Ruhe gelassen. Hier mein Ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. September 2009)

mal ein selbst gemaltes Blättchen von insgesamt 8 ^_^
zeig aber nich alle, sonst wird hier geklaut :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (15. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ...
> zeig aber nich alle, sonst wird hier geklaut :<
> ...



setz doch ein watermark rein, dann biste sicher nira.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. September 2009)

Danke poTTo und Grimmjow19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide sehr schön geworden!


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2009)

Servus,

Also ich bräuchte das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloß da soll nicht "Brain" stehen sondern "Shady". Kriegt das jemand hin?^^ Wäre echt super! Achja und wenns geht an ein paar spitzen von den Buchstaben soll es glänzen.
Und wenns geht soll es im Avatar Format sein. Also Profilbild.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (21. September 2009)

nicht dein ernst oder ?

Das ist nur'n Font, er würds gern Handmade haben im Style des gezeigten Bildes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (21. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> nicht dein ernst oder ?
> 
> Das ist nur'n Font, er würds gern Handmade haben im Style des gezeigten Bildes
> 
> ...



ja sry steinige mich


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

Moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine derzeitige Signatur nun leider etwas Verstaubt und auch etwas langweilig wird (und ich die Fotobearbeitungskünste gänzlich verlernt habe), würde ich ,sofern sich jemand freiwillig erklären würde,ein neue Signatur beantragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild sollte etwa die selbe ,oder eine etwas größere, Größe messen,als mein derzeitige Sig (400x125).

Also, fals möglich würd ich wollen das ihr den den Schergen auf dem ersten Bild ausschneidet und ihn in ein Kart einfügen würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich momentan nichtmal mehr weiß,welches am besten Geeignet wär,wär es glaube ich ratsamer wenn ihr euch ein Beispiel aussuchen würdet,würde sowieso nur das erstbeste verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Kart sollte dann möglichst in einen Mario Kart Hintergrund eingefügt werden,so dass es so aussehen würde,als würde er am Rennen teilnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wär der Schergen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wielange ihr dafür brauchen würdet wäre mir eigendlich (fast) egal,solange es noch dieses Jahr fertig werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mikro


----------



## MasterXoX (22. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa sieht ned schlecht aus, nur leider nicht das was ich bräuchte =)


----------



## pmolurus (25. September 2009)

Grüss Euch
Hätte interesse an einer schönen signatur fürs forum (gildenforum)
Hintergrund irgendwas mit Schlangen bevorzugt Pythons links oben in der Ecke sollte Nordlicht stehn und unten rechts Thorweld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls wer langeweile hat und sich austoben will wär ich sehr dankbar.

Mich würd auch interessieren obs schwer ist solche sachen selbst zu machen und mit welchen progs sowas geht was auch anfänger in sachen bildbearbeitung vllt packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dank euch

gruss


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2009)

schwer .. hmm easy to lern hard to master .. würd ich mal sagen
einfach irgendwas ist leichter
mit effekten arbeiten die schon da waren ist etwas schwerer 
alles selber zu gestalten recht schwer  (wenns noch gut aussehen will)

progs : photoshop oder für anfänger das gratis tool gimp


----------



## RDE (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute!
Ich verfolge ja nun schon seit einigen Tagen die Designerlounge und trete nun mit einer Request an die Künstler heran!
Der olle RDE benötigt eine neue Signatur und dazu hat er sich sogar schon Gedanken gemacht.
Da ich ja Aion spiele möchte ich meinen Char darin enthalten sehen, dazu in einer Ecke meinen Forennick komplett ausgeschrieben. (Steht für RealmDownEurope, so wie mein erster D2 Char auf nem Asia Server nachdem die europäischen Server unspielbar waren wegen den ganzen Dupewellen.) Dazu stelle ich mir mittig von der Sig den Namen meiner Legion vor in leicht transparenter Schrift. (Schwertgewitter der Legionsname, darf ruhig ge-capslocked sein.) Also mittig am unteren Rand. Vorzugsweise über die ganze Länge der Sig. In einer anderen Ecke würde ich gern meinen Charnamen sehen. (Sumi) Die Grösse der ganzen Sig überlasse ich dem ausführenden Künstler. Es sollte halt nicht allzusehr penetrant wirken. Ansonsten mag ich kühle farben, Sternchen, japanische Schriftzeichen. Wäre schön wenn es diese Sachen auch in den Hintergrund schaffen, wenns aber dadurch überladen wirkt kann man das ruhig rauslassen. Bin auch minimalistischen Designs nicht abgeneigt falls ihr eine ganz andere Vision habt. Hier habt ihr den Link zu einem Screen meines Chars. : http://666kb.com/i/bcj99g54a6qlr3prm.jpg

Der Künstler darf auch sein Tag auf die Sig setzen und wenn gewünscht werde ich die Signatur so linken dass es auf die Deviant Art Seite des Verwantwortlichen führt.

mfg RDE


----------



## Niranda (5. Oktober 2009)

hey ^-^
Würde mir jmd ein neues Spraylogo für cs machen?^^
Also einfaches jpg, png oder gif.

Name:
fefe Frosty Froxy

zu bearbeitendes Bild (vorzugsweise das erste, zweites wäre auch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonderwünsche:
Also wie die Schrift gestaltet ist, ist im grunde egal, beim Bild genauso.
Es soll bloß "Frosty" sein, also so mit eis (Schriftzug auch) ^^

Bin gespannt und sag schonmal danköö ^.^
Nira =D

PS:
Hier mal mein selbst gestaltetes iPhone-Theme (ja, die Grafiken hab ich selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis auf den lockscreen, da ist nur die schrift meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nicht so der profi, kleine sachen schaff ich aber *stolz sei*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind nur die wesentlich sichtlichen, gibt nich viel im Hintergrund.. ^^
Wie findet ihr's? ^-^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2009)

lock screen find ich das schönste .. bis auf die font XD
rest najo ich steh mehr auf nen schönen bg und hab ja auch nur nen ipod touch für mukke und kein i phone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mit was du das theme gemacht hast würd mich trozdem wunder nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch sowas mal machen .. winterboard und co hab ich ja schon drauf^^

bei cs .. ehm ist das nicht auf 1 farbe begrenzt?


----------



## Niranda (6. Oktober 2009)

bzgl cs:
nö, kannst ruhig 32bit reinknallen.. und wenn iwas nich passt, das bekomm ich schon hin =D

Bzw iphone/ipod touch (ich kanns nur am iphone erklären, Firmware 3.0.1 und 3.1):
Ich wollte einen einfachen "Oldpaper" - hintergrund, der sich aber mit der schwarzen umrandung des iPhones einfügt - darum rundherum dieses flurishzeugs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den SMS hab ich hauptsächlich nochmal ein Screen gemacht um zu zeigen, das die "blubbles" auch durchsichtig gehen. Ich suche jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit die Menüfarbe (von z.B. Einstellungen) zu ändern^^


Hier mal eine kleine, 10-schrittige Anleitung für dich =)

1) Lad dir über Cydia/Icy/Rock/was auch immer du benutzt das openSSH (suche) tool herrunter
2) Lad dir irgend ein Theme herrunter, was bei Cydia/Icy/Rock/... angeboten wird, am besten ein Fulltheme, womit alles geändert wird
3) Lad dir auf deinem PC einen SSH-Clienten/FTPloader herrunter, z.B. FileZila - installieren und starten
4) Trage in dem Clienten folgende Daten ein:
..... IP: hier die IP deines iphones/ipods
..... Benutzer: root
..... Passwort: alpine
..... Port: 22
5) Dann klick auf Verbinden. Wichtig ist ab hier, das dein iphone/ipod nicht gelockt wird (also lockscreen darf nicht kommen^^) sonst bricht die verbindung ab.
6) öffne in Filezilla (beim iphone, ipod ka) folgenden Pfad:
..... /var/stash/Themes
7) dort solltest du nun das Theme finden, was du zuvor mit dem iphone/ipod via Cydia herruntergeladen hast, zieh es auf deinen Desktop
8) jetzt hast du das ganze theme vor dir auf dem PC, kannst es nach belieben bearbeiten und kannst die Grafiken mit deinem iphone/ipod vergleichen, wo die was verändert (musst das theme halt via winterboard aktivieren).
Bilder, die du nicht haben willst, löscht du einfach.
Ansonsten müssen die Bezeichnungen gleich bleiben, andere Namen funzen schlicht weg nicht.
9) wenn du fertig bist, kannst du den theme-ordner nach deinen wünschen umbenennen und wieder in den Pfad reinschieben via Filezilla:
..... /var/stash/Themes
10) nun kannst du im iphone/ipod im Winterboardmenü das theme sehen und auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ggf das gerät einmal neustarten, damit es auftaucht)

Ich persönlich habe das "Vista" Theme bearbeitet, weil das sogut wie fast alles auf dem iphone geändert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du andere Bilder ändern willst, die im Theme nicht drin sind, lad dir noch ein anderes Theme runter und schau, obs da drin ist. Ansonsten gibt es irgendwo eine ganze Liste, wie die Dateien zu heißen haben, größe und Pfad etc... google halt =)  ich find die nicht mehr -.-"

Nira ^-^

PS:
Was gefällt dir an der Font nicht? ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann nicht mehr ^^
Würdest du mir das Logo für cs machen? Allgemein gefällt mir so dein style am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht das die anderen grottig wären - omg nein^^ ach ihr wisst schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS, *ganz wichtig*
Wenn du fertig bist mit dem überspielen zwischen ipod und pc, dann deinstalliere wieder openSSH oder lad dir SBsettings herrunter und SBopenSSH, damit du SSH ausschalten kannst, sonst kann man dir unterwegs komplett die Daten löschen - geht auch via Bluetooth etc. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich brauche jmd der mir bei dem Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wasser Blutrot färbt und die landschaft im hintergrund bisschen abdunkelt

den steg unverändert lassen bitte


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2009)

also zum cs ding muss ich sagen noch nie gemacht und kp ^^ ich schau mir morgen oder so mal paar logos an und kuk was die so im machbaren haben und schau ob ich da was sinvolles hinkrieg .. ne idee hab ich schonma^^ nur noch umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Oktober 2009)

hä? o.o
ich brauch einfach nurn jpg/png/gif pic, von mir aus auch mit transparent - da gibts doch nix zu beachten^^
oder ich versteh dich grad falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machs dir aber nicht sooo kompliziert =)


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2009)

ne ich meine was andere so in sonen logo reinpacken .. kp fand unreal immer besser .. geilere grafik, schnelleres gameplay, schöneres bäm bäm ..
darum kuk ich mir erstmal oh so schaut nen cs tag normal aus .. hmm sowas könnt man draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hallo ich brauche jmd der mir bei dem Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sich sonst niemand meldet hier mal mein Versuch.
Bin leider echt ein noob was solche Dinge angeht aber besser als nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Da sich sonst niemand meldet hier mal mein Versuch.
> Bin leider echt ein noob was solche Dinge angeht aber besser als nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na das ist doch schon mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Du etwas genauer arbeitest sieht es bestimmt noch besser aus.

Was mir aufgefallen ist.
* Die Übergänge am Ende der Bucht, da hast Du das Ufer mit erwischt.
* Im Wasser sind noch ein paar blaue Stellen zu sehen so wie im Hintergrund die Wellen, rechts am Ausgang der Bucht.

Ansonsten für erste geh versuche nicht schlecht geworden
Wenn Du die *.psd noch hast, sind die Ungenauigkeiten auch schnell behoben.

//Rafa


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah die alte sieht mal echt scheu0lich für ne werbung aus >_>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

hm ich hab leider auch net zu viel ahnung von photoshop
hier mal ein besheidener erster gehversuch
bitte sagt mal eure meinung dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie funktioniert das mit dem einfärben eig?
wie könnte ich zb die augen von einer person im photoshop in grün umwandeln?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das mit dem einfärben eig?
> wie könnte ich zb die augen von einer person im photoshop in grün umwandeln?



Also ich mach das immer mit dem Farbe-ersetzen Stift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt aber bestimmt ne bessere Methode. (Auch grade erst mit PS angefangen :> )


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

farbe nehmen
drauf tun

ebenen optionen auf "farbton" oder "farbe" ist meiner meinung nach die schnellste und häuffigste genutze methode

alternativ ctrl + u (nur augen kopieren) und damit genau mit sättigung und farben spielen

und gibt vermutlich noch ein paar weitere, jedoch weis ich nid wie die gehen da ich mit den 3 sachen zufrieden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

gibt noch Bild -> Korrekturen -> Farbe ersetzen

unter CS3 heißt es etwas anders ist aber auch im Menü Bild zu finden.

//Rafa


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich bräuchte nochmal Hilfe:


Ich möchte lediglich ein news Bild haben.


Nur ein eigenes Logo  von www.BildBlog.de     das zu meinem Template passt ( www.juxclan.de )

Aber ich bin wieder mal unkreativ.  Größe. Tja sollte nur klein rechts in die Ecke bei Artikeln.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Oktober 2009)

Man man man...

Einfärben geht einfacher.

Wenn du die Ebene bzw die Auswahl einfärben möchtest
dann drücke shift(Umschalttaste)+U und du kannst die Farbe präziese auswählen.

Stärke der Farbe Helligkeit etc


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2009)

oh ja das ist ja gar nicht destruktives arbeiten ..
(wer schon mal was grösseres gemacht hat .. ab 100 ebenen erkennst du einen fehler oder was das nicht passt... nondestruktiv kann mans zurück herstellen .. mit ctrl u haste geshizen^^)
eine ebene kannst immer ausblenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo Leute es ist nicht ein request in diesem Sinne ich suche vielmehr eine Internetseite auf der man ähnliche Fotos finden konnte sprich wenn ich irgendeinbild da reinsetzte dann spuckt mir die internetseite alle im internet (viel) zu findenden bilder aus die genau so oder ähnlich aussehn :/

hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ich hatte die seite früher aber dann musste ich meinen PC neu aufsetzten für Win 7 und hab vergessen die lesezeichen zu sichern. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mri helfen.

Die Seite bitte per PM an mich damit wir dne Thread hie rnicht unnötig vollmülln danke schon mal


BBQBoB


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

/push so helfe mir doch einer


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Außerdem bitte ich euch eure Anfrage nur einmal zu stellen, wenn sich beim ersten mal niemand findet wird auch seitenlanges Betteln zu keinem Erfolg führen.



_**Hust** 

/lass das Pushen :/
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

ich weiß nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich frag einfach mal ^^
ich suche jemanden der mir ein rob zombie wallaper für meinen desktop machen könnte 
es sollte 1280 * 768 groß sein

ich hab jetzt grad auch keine idee wie es aussehen sollte (vllt später) überrascht mich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann schonmal danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2009)

http://images.google.ch/images?hl=de&c...l=1&start=0
?
da hats doch weis ich wie viele Oo
einfach eins aussuchen und kurz auf die sehr geringe grösse schneiden^^
^
da es eh ein real render oder stock wär bin ich eh nid der typ da ich kein bock auf real render hab .. sind immer so pixelig und low quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

da hab ich ja auch schon geguckt aber die sind entweder zu klein oder sehen blöd aus :/


EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wär eigentlich perfekt wenn der kopf von rob was weiter hinten wär und das was größer wär,so das das nicht verpixelt ist wenn ichs als hintergrund nehm D:


----------



## Niranda (3. November 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mir jmd büdde fix dieses Icon bearbeiten? (also nur text draufbasteln^^)
Es soll noch *Niraserver* (oder Nira Server untereinander.. whatever) draufstehen.
Find grad mein Photoshop nicht wieder x_x"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2009)

Hier bitte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (3. November 2009)

xD  dankeschön <3


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Jeder kennt sie, Ich will sie. Die Rede ist von Awards, die vor allem Gaming-Zeitschriften vergeben. Da ich, wie vielleicht irgendwie bekannt geworden ist, meine eigenen Tests schreibe und kurz vor der endgültigen Neueröffnung meines Blogs stehe eine klitze... naja kleine Bitte, an die Grafiker hier.

Ich brauch einen eigenen Award. Wie der dann aussieht ist demjenigen selbst überlassen, nur sollte er zum Thema Gaming passen. Das ganze müsste dann nur noch farblich unterlegt werden in Bronze, Silber und Gold. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um mal ein paar kleine Beispiele einzubringen. 

In Hoffen, dass jemand für mich die Arbeit macht
Razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

moin ^^

ich hab eine bitte, und zwar ob mir jemand in diesem bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles über dem strich abschneiden könnte,sollte möglichst grade sein^^
bin ein totaler idiot im umgang mit solchen sachen wie paint oder wie die dinger alle heißen ^^

also danke schonma im vorraus ^^
achja und unten den teil bis zu der schrift von dem der das gemacht hat 
das nervt ziemlich^^
ich hoffe ich hab mich so audgedrückt das angekommen ist was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (7. November 2009)

[attachment=9443:robzombi...perbymon.jpg]

Bittesehr. Hoffe das ich es so gemacht habe, wie du es wolltest ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Bexor schrieb:


> [attachment=9443:robzombi...perbymon.jpg]
> 
> Bittesehr. Hoffe das ich es so gemacht habe, wie du es wolltest ;D



aaahhhhhh
perfekt
danke danke danke <33
^^


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Zweck entfremde das Thread Minimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Hab einen Kleinen Auftrag fur einen der das gut kanne 

Und Zwar Such ich einen der mir einen Hintergrund fur mein Youtube Konto erstellt .

Das Thema Sollte wen  moglich Let´s Play sein 

Mein kanal Klick mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab dne Kanal etwas umgestalltet da sman gut die Linien Sieht 

Da das Bild Leider nicht Größer als 256K sein darf is es denk ich etwas schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es Sollten nicht zu grelle Farben Sein 

Hab mir in der richtung was wie die hier vorgestellt 

Beispiel 1
Beispiel 2
von der Umsetzung find ich beide super 
Wahre Coole wne man Irgent wie Bilder von Daxter <3 oder Bowser so unterbringen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rexo 

Wen es Moglich Wahre bis Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s und bitte keine Grottenschlecht Hingeklatschen pain Bilder oder mochte gern Photo Shop Bilder 

edit: Merk gerade zu viel Smileys ^^

Bitte auch pn an mich schreibenw en einer Auftrag macht _


----------



## Martel (13. November 2009)

Guten morgren. Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit der Kreativität.


www.juxclan.de

Ich habe dort ein Flash Intro eingebaut ( ACHTUNG das jetzige ist nur ein Platzhalter, aber dennoch ganz gut finde ich Reusper )

Was ich nicht hinbekommen habe ist eine schöne Seite drumherum. Eine Box um das Video und naja.. ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das aufpepen soll. 

Hat da jemand mal eine schöne Diee zu? Und kann dafür jemand eine Box machen?  Irgendwas geschnörkeltes was ausläuft.


Danke


----------



## Minastirit (14. November 2009)

zum momentanen logo idee ist ganz gut verbraucht auch sehr wenig speier wenn mans richtig macht
das grosse problem bei den intros ist das keiner weis wie gross dein bildschirm ist

17zoll -> 30+ zoll sind mittlerweile "standart" (jaja gibt leute mit 15zoll dingern nur nicht soo viele)
also musst du dir über die grösse etwas im klaren sein

ausserdem hast du glücklicherweise alles in schwarz gehalten (also rand) und du könntest leicht einfach keinen ramen darum machen und alles schwarz tun
tribals und co rate ich mal ab da diese zu nem game clan eher nicht taugen

ansonsten evtl im style von dem hier : http://www.callofduty.com/hub


diese geschnörkelten dinger mag ich überhaupt nid ^^

aber musst du wissen ist deine page


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Hey...
wie bekomm ich es in Photoshop hin eine Grafik mit zwei Leuchtenden Strichen zu versehen, also z.B. so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Via google find ich nichts gescheites - weiß auch nicht wonach genau man da googelt.. ^.-

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. November 2009)

ich seh da keine Grafiken :-(


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

oh man, irgendwas is das nich richtig - probiers mal mit dem Internet Explorer, dann müsstest du die sehen... =/

Also allgemein bekomm ich das schon hin, aber mit After Effects das immer zu machen ist einfach zuuu aufwendig :S


----------



## Minastirit (16. November 2009)

sehs zwar nid aber ganz einfach?

nimmst nen brush
stellst den auf 0% ein und nen paar pixel
fährst drüber

dann gehst in die ebenen optionen und machst inner und outer glow noch an und mit bisle rumspielen hast du was

alternativ
penntool lines (gibt genug tuts) ist aber etwas dünner dann meist und etwas stärker 

so mach ichs jedenfalls immer :O


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

heyho

bräuchte ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten

1) Eine WoW Sig (lasst eurer Kreativität freien lauf (Sollte aber shcon horde sein^^) Draufstehen soll: Assari @ buffed.de
1.1) Dazu auch noch ein passender Avatar (Hier pls Assari rein schreiben)

2) Eine Signatur zum Thema Autos (schöne Sportflitzer ;P Audi R8/R8 SPyder, Mecedes SLR Coupé/SLR Roadster) Draufstehen soll auch hier: Assari @ buffed.de
2.1) Dazu auch ein passender Avatar (hier pls Assari rein schreiben)

3) Eine Signatur zum Thema Ballerspiele (CS:S, Combat arms, Crossfire etc) Zu sehen sollte sein: Soldat mit Waffe (P90, Aug A1, M4A1) Draufstehen sollte D0g, und dann nocheinmal mit Assari
3.1) Dazu wenns geht auch ein passender Avatar (Drauf stehen sollte einmal Assari und einmal D0g)

Alternativ kann auch anstatt @ einfach " at " geschrieben werden, wobei das @ mit lieber ist^^

Wäre super toll

Danke im vorraus (Ich hab euch lieb ;D)


----------



## Tyro (16. November 2009)

Hallo ihr Designer-Asse,
hätte mal ein kleines Anliegen, und zwar bin ich beim Googlen zufällig auf dieses Bild gestoßen: Dodge Tomahawk und hätte davon gern ein wallpaper, sollen nur 2 kleinigkeitne dran verändert werden:

1.) Oben rechts in die Ecke bitte den Schriftzug "Dodge Tomahawk": farblich sollte dieser zum Rest des Bildes passen und vllt en bischen verschnörkelt oder sowas sein, einfach was passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.) könnte man das ganze dann auf 1280 x 1024 ändern?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. November 2009)

Hab dir mal was daraus gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn dus anders haben möchtest einfach per Nachricht bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2009)

ne frage, hast du das bild gleich gezerrt oder erst geschnitten und dann gezerrt?


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne frage, hast du das bild gleich gezerrt oder erst geschnitten und dann gezerrt?




Eigentlich nru gezerrt weil es soviel nicht war.


Wenn es zuviel gewesen währe das man es sehen kann hätte ich schon etwas abgeschnitten^^


----------



## Assari (19. November 2009)

> heyho
> 
> bräuchte ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten
> 
> ...



/PUSH ;P


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> /PUSH ;P



Ich machs für dich, aber es braucht ein paar Tage
weil ich an meinen Youtubechannel arbeite und noch
ein Bereicht schreiben muss.


----------



## Assari (19. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich machs für dich, aber es braucht ein paar Tage
> weil ich an meinen Youtubechannel arbeite und noch
> ein Bereicht schreiben muss.



cool danke^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeder kennt sie, Ich will sie. Die Rede ist von Awards, die vor allem Gaming-Zeitschriften vergeben. Da ich, wie vielleicht irgendwie bekannt geworden ist, meine eigenen Tests schreibe und kurz vor der endgültigen Neueröffnung meines Blogs stehe eine klitze... naja kleine Bitte, an die Grafiker hier.
> 
> Ich brauch einen eigenen Award. Wie der dann aussieht ist demjenigen selbst überlassen, nur sollte er zum Thema Gaming passen. Das ganze müsste dann nur noch farblich unterlegt werden in Bronze, Silber und Gold.
> 
> ...


So push it! (Einmal kann man ja :<)


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2009)

bin mir am überlegen ob ichs machen solll .. 
Positiv:
wär was neues
negativ:
meinen alten banner benutzt du nimmer + du hast mehr posts als ich ... bäh

hab allerdings noch keine idee dazu


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> negativ:
> meinen alten banner benutzt du nimmer + du hast mehr posts als ich ... bäh


Das Banner landet auf den neuen Blog dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> heyho
> 
> bräuchte ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten
> 
> ...



/PUSH²

Glaube Hotgoblin hats vergessn ;P


----------



## Raema (27. November 2009)

Vergessen würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Hotgoblin hat geschrieben, dass er leider nebenbei viel zu tun hat, und bei 3 (mit Avataren 6) Anliegen dauert es seine Zeit bis die fertig sind. Für ne gute Signatur geht bei mir schonmal ein Abend drauf. Also einfach noch ein bisschen gedulden, der macht das bestimmt noch.


----------



## Martel (28. November 2009)

Hi, könnte mir jemand bei diesem Bild unten Rechts einen Schrägen Schriftzug machen mit:

Trailer Online



also unten rechts in der Ecke nach mitte rechte Seite.... Tja ich glaub ihr wisst wie ich es meine. ich glaube ein leichtes rot mit weißer Schrift muesste aussehen. Und wie heißt diese Funktion bei Gimp?

Ich kriege das mit dem Schräg einfach nicht hin...


Ach und kennt einer eine gute Größe für News?  ( www.juxclan.de )  müsste es sonst wieder runter skalieren per CMS aber das wird dann unscharf?  Die Hälfte sollte ut sein denke ich. Wenn das auch noch geht.. *schäm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (30. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Designer,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Hätte jemand von euch Lust mir eine WoW Signatur zu basteln. Da ich mich selber nicht wirklich damit auskenne dachte ich mir frage ich lieber Leute die Ahnung davon haben. Sollte ganz einfach sein, vielleicht in einer Ecke ein Bild meine Chars mit Hilfe vom Model-Viewer. Ansonsten das Übliche (Level, Klasse, Name, Realm, Gilde).
Also falls jemand Lust hat PN an mich dann gibts die Einzelheiten.
Würde mich freuen

Mfg Basti


----------



## Raema (30. November 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, könnte mir jemand bei diesem Bild unten Rechts einen Schrägen Schriftzug machen mit:
> 
> Trailer Online
> 
> ...



Ich weiß leider nicht ganz genau wie du das meinst^^. 
Erstmal "unten rechts in der Ecke nach mitte rechte Seite":
unten rechts in der Ecke nach mitte rechte Seite wäre für mich Senkrecht von oben nach unten geschrieben, rechts am rand - oder meinst du unten rechts die ecke der schrift, bis zur mitte rechts?^^

und noch "ein leichtes rot mit weißer Schrift": Wie stellst du dir das vor? rot/weiße schrift; weiße Schrift auf rotem hintergrund?

habe mal schnell 3 (mögliche) versionen mit Photoshop gebastelt, die natürlich noch weiter bearbeitet werden können/sollen/müssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Raema


----------



## XXI. (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte dieses Glas hier: *http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_PB290148163ea302JPG.jpg.html
*
so schnell wie Möglich ausgeschnitte. Ohne Schatten. Nur das Glas mit weißen Hintergund.

MfG XXi


----------



## Whitechapel (1. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bräuchte dieses Glas hier: *http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_PB290148163ea302JPG.jpg.html
> *
> ...



kann ich machen.. was willste dann für ne datei haben..
jpg, psd, tif?


----------



## Assari (1. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bräuchte dieses Glas hier: *http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_PB290148163ea302JPG.jpg.html
> *
> ...


Sry aber Es ging nicht besser.. Immer wenn ich mitm zauberstab gemacht hab hater der alles irgendwie ausgewählt... Nicht shcön aber selten ^^ und ich bin en noob xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Dezember 2009)

Raema schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht ganz genau wie du das meinst^^.
> Erstmal "unten rechts in der Ecke nach mitte rechte Seite":
> unten rechts in der Ecke nach mitte rechte Seite wäre für mich Senkrecht von oben nach unten geschrieben, rechts am rand - oder meinst du unten rechts die ecke der schrift, bis zur mitte rechts?^^
> 
> ...




Hi, sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber das Iphone zickt irgendwie manchmal.


Also:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe ich mir das gedacht. Aber könntest du noch das halb rot in das Rot wechseln das im banner ist? Sieht dann doch besser aus. und verdammt wie bekomme ich das mit GIMP hin....

zurecht schneiden mach ich dann. Danke.

Dank dir


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Dezember 2009)

Hätte hier noch eine andere Schrift ( mir war langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Dezember 2009)

Oo will ein kind von dir! Danke. Aber bitte noch kur erklärt wie geht das? Das musst doch ein Begriff etc sein wonach ich googlen kann. SChräge schrift etc gibt nur unsinn


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs mit Photoshop gemacht, da ist das ganz einfach. 
Mit Gimp müsste es dieses Werkzeug sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Text normal schreiben dann auf dieses Werzeug und das Textfeld drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin unwürdig ich bin unwürdig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe alles versucht. Aber das habe ich glatt übersehen. Danke dir!


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Hallo liebe Buffed Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab n kleinen wünshc und zwra such ich einen der mit ne Sig mit daxter machen wurde in der größe und Quallitat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal mit dem Namen Rexo und einmal mit BadDaxter

mit dem Motiv lasse ich mich gerne uberaschen find ekein Gutes und dazu cooles mit daxter 

Bis wahn Samstag wahre Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste genug zeit sein fur meinen wünsch wen einer das machen will bitte PN an mich
MFG Rexo_


----------



## pingu77 (2. Dezember 2009)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Hobby-Designer,
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Hätte jemand von euch Lust mir eine WoW Signatur zu basteln. Da ich mich selber nicht wirklich damit auskenne dachte ich mir frage ich lieber Leute die Ahnung davon haben. Sollte ganz einfach sein, vielleicht in einer Ecke ein Bild meine Chars mit Hilfe vom Model-Viewer. Ansonsten das Übliche (Level, Klasse, Name, Realm, Gilde).
> Also falls jemand Lust hat PN an mich dann gibts die Einzelheiten.
> ...



/push (;


----------



## Assari (2. Dezember 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> heyho
> 
> bräuchte ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten
> 
> ...



/PUSH³

Schade das es niemand macht!


----------



## pingu77 (3. Dezember 2009)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Hobby-Designer,
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Hätte jemand von euch Lust mir eine WoW Signatur zu basteln. Da ich mich selber nicht wirklich damit auskenne dachte ich mir frage ich lieber Leute die Ahnung davon haben. Sollte ganz einfach sein, vielleicht in einer Ecke ein Bild meine Chars mit Hilfe vom Model-Viewer. Ansonsten das Übliche (Level, Klasse, Name, Realm, Gilde).
> Also falls jemand Lust hat PN an mich dann gibts die Einzelheiten.
> ...



1x noch pushen (;


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> /PUSH³
> 
> Schade das es niemand macht!



Vielleicht würds jemand machen, wenn du dich für eines entscheidest ;D


----------



## Assari (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht würds jemand machen, wenn du dich für eines entscheidest ;D



Das ist es ja.. Ich kann mich net entscheide =D

Wäre auch ufreiden wenj irwer mal nur EINS davon machen würde =D


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Leute,

Hoffe mir kann jmd etwas erstellen, also:

Ich hätte gerne ein Bild ca. gleich größe wie das im Quote für mein Interface auf wowinterface.com

Im Bild soll stehen: Nebola's UI, und wie auf dem Obigen Pic an der rechten Seite dann so schräg "1650x1050"


Wenn es geht vom Bild die Schrift die Rechts quer geschrieben wurde.


Wäre gut wenn der Hintergrund net einfach nur Schwarz/weiß/whatever/... wäre halt net nur einfarbig, vllt was schlichtes aber schickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe mir hilft jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: unter "Nebola's UI" köntne dann noch "Widescreen" stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

moin leute

ich brauch was neues und zwar hät ich gerne eine signatur mit 2 verschiedenen bildern die zusammen laufen und diese bilder sollen irgendwas mit diesen 2 bands zu tun haben
http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill
http://www.myspace.com/labrassbanda

vll hat einer von euch eine kreative idee wie das schön aussehn könnte :/

danke euch schon vielmals im vorraus


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> [langer Text]



Werds morgen oder übermorgen mal versuchen.


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hoffe mir kann jmd etwas erstellen, also:
> 
> ...




Da mir gezeigt wurde wie es geht ;-) schaue ich mal ob ich dir auch eine Version machen kann. aber erst Fr. falls ich es schaffe.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_/Edit : Erledigt.._


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hallo liebe Buffed Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_/Push

Wahre super nett wne mir die einer machen wurde_


----------



## Plato0n (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey habe mir mal selber ne Signatur gearbeitet und eigentlich eher in Photoshop rumprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre froh über konstruktive kritik...

größtes Manko für mich ist eigentlich mein charaktername (UJ)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde deinen Charakternamen eigentlich ganz gut gelungen.  Aufgrund der Schriftart und des Aussehens des Chars würde ich fast darauf schließen, dass du irgendwie einen "Mechanischen/Metallischen" Look anstrebst. Farblich passt das was du gewählt hast meiner meinung nach schon recht gut. Ich würde jedoch noch versuchen, den Comic-Filter den du scheinbar auf den Charakter angewandt hast, etwas abzuschwächen - sodass die Konturen und auch details etwas besser sichtbar bleiben. Der Char sieht ziemlich verwaschen aus.
Das ist aber wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## XXI. (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo Leute,

ich bräuchte das hier auf 1440x900 http://4walled.org/src/1256168590451.jpg

MfG XXi


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bräuchte das hier auf 1440x900 http://4walled.org/src/1256168590451.jpg
> 
> MfG XXi




Hier bidde:

http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_wallpaper1144...c19jpg.jpg.html


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Haette wieder eine kleine Bitte:
Kann mir wer aus meinem Bild, das ich gegipt habe, einem Duesteren Bild (Ruinen oder so, dunkel) und ein paar Blutflecken ein nettes Bild basteln?

Mein Bild: http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3043/undead1.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab da eine bitte und zwar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnte mir jemand bitte den teil unterhalb des kopfes abschneiden? 
ich hab leider keine ahnung von paint und kann das nicht selber machen X.x


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Zum Jahreswechsel will ich mal ne rundumerneuerung sprich ne neue sigi muss her^^

könnt ihr aus den Bildern was machen (sucht euch das schönste aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder aber Soul Eater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2010)

bei soul eater ist ja wohl die hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am geilsten .. tse^^ (und ja ist meins bevor wer fragt)

aber mach vlt was für dich lod^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Yay das wär sowas von kewl 

(btw: Blair > all )


----------



## Raefael (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So in etwa?

[attachment=9703:Swashbuc...out_body.jpg]

oops zu spät

Naja, egal ....

Frohes neues und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ein Request an alle GFXler =D

Könnt ihr mir evtl Einschusslöcher auf diese Bild zaubern?

Ist der BG von meiner Page




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre super ;;P

Danke im voraus^^


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

Hey =)

Ich brauche ein Logo, welches man auch als Symbol verwenden kann - also quadratisch... ^^

Folgende Punkte sind mir wichtig:
- groß (runterrechnen kann man das pic immer^^)
- Hauptfarben: Schwarz und Blau (alle Blautöne, auch leichter grün-touch darf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zur Umsetzung:
eine Direkte vorstellung habe ich nicht und auch keine Einfälle.
Also ihr könnt NiraPhone abkürzen wie ihr wollt - hauptsach es sieht gut und geil aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde - um den Ansporn zu steigern - demjenigen auch eine kleine Spende zukommen lassen.
Eine Spende (setzt paypal vorraus) zur Unterstützung, *keine* Bezahlung für die Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira

PS: Ich steh auf abstrakte Dinge^^
PPS: reicht, bevor ihr richtig viel arbeit reinsteckt, wenn ihr erstma ne skizze postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PPPS: Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137879


----------



## Martel (7. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich bin gerade etwas Ratlos. und bräuchte einen Anstoß.

Wir legen 2 Teamspeak 3 Server zusammen. vom Die durstigen Söldner  ( Clan : -=DDS=-  )   un von uns JuX.Clan  Ich versuche gerade ein schönes News Banner zu basteln. Aber meine fehlende Kreativität steht mir im Weg. Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Assari (8. Januar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin gerade etwas Ratlos. und bräuchte einen Anstoß.
> 
> Wir legen 2 Teamspeak 3 Server zusammen. vom Die durstigen Söldner  ( Clan : -=DDS=-  )   un von uns JuX.Clan  Ich versuche gerade ein schönes News Banner zu basteln. Aber meine fehlende Kreativität steht mir im Weg. Jemand eine Idee ?



Gib mal bitte Links von euren Clans.

Dann evtl noch welche Spiele Spielt ihr ^^

mehr infos bidde^^


----------



## Krimson (8. Januar 2010)

1. das sollte so aus sehn wie das http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ber/vqputri.jpg nur sollte zu Strahlen der macht passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. jo ich möchte unten das gern haben den balken usw mit gilden namen usw das ich das z.b dann auf nen kill shot drauf machen kann halt nur das es zu Strahlen der macht passt und das ich es immer bearbeiten kann das wer noch cool
3. so wie das http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ber/vqputri.jpg wie gesagt sollte halt zu STrahlen der macht passen auch die gfrüße die gleiche pls alles so wie da auser links das weiße das sollte eher was hinw a szu STrahlen der macht passt sonst alles so behalten wie da
4. zeitrahmen ich breuchte das am 20.1

Danke schon mal


----------



## XXI. (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_Custom...8_1_873x627.jpg

Kann man das Bild in 1440x900 machen ohne das es krass verpixelt wird? 
Wäre echt nett 

XXI


----------



## Krimson (9. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_Custom...8_1_873x627.jpg
> 
> Kann man das Bild in 1440x900 machen ohne das es krass verpixelt wird?
> Wäre echt nett
> ...



jo hier

http://img442.yfrog.com/img442/6272/m80003...01081873x62.jpg

*kann mir jemand bei mein bild helfen?


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (11. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> 1. das sollte so aus sehn wie das http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ber/vqputri.jpg nur sollte zu Strahlen der macht passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was wie Strahlen? Bin ich blind ? 
Und außerdem bitte die größe deiner Screenshots, und mit welchem Programm du es am ende Bearbeiten möchtest. 
Photoshop ?

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


Edit @Krimson

Hab jetzt einfach mal was in 2 min. zusammengeklatscht!!! Hab immer noch kein Plan was du mit den Strahlen meinst, aber das wirst du mir hoffentlich noch erklären.
Sollte die Richtung die richtig sein..... so werde ich mir auch mehr mühe geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (11. Januar 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ein Request an alle GFXler =D
> 
> ...



Hallo Assari,
da ich nicht weiss wie groß, geschweige denn wieviele Einschusslöcher du haben möchtest hab ich erstmal ein beispiel gemacht.
Sollte es so richtig sein, erfolgt die nachbearbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (11. Januar 2010)

sry meinte eher so in Drachen art unten links und das sieht auch gut aus jo *ja und mit ps3 brauch dann nur die schrift usw auch noch dann ums zu bearbeiten usw, sollte halt so sein wie das von den screen den ich da als vorlage hab nur links den anderen namen *Drachensilber* und ja da dann etwas mitr drachen ist usw wer cool wenn das klapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Hallo Assari,
> da ich nicht weiss wie groß, geschweige denn wieviele Einschusslöcher du haben möchtest hab ich erstmal ein beispiel gemacht.
> Sollte es so richtig sein, erfolgt die nachbearbeitung.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (11. Januar 2010)

Ok muss jetzt erstmal für das holde weib kochen, danach kümmer ich mich drum.


----------



## Krimson (11. Januar 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Ok muss jetzt erstmal für das holde weib kochen, danach kümmer ich mich drum.



ok will ja nicht das deine frau verhun gert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

Hey =)

Zur Zeit sieht der Header meines Blogs (www.NiraPhone.de) etwas trist: ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mir jemand einen ähnlichen erstellen? Er kann auch ruhig etwas höher sein, die Breite ist aktuell die *Mindestbreite*

Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnt:
Diesen "Flora"-Effekt, wie er auf dem schwarzen Bild oben ist, zu nehmen (oder wie in Krimsons Signatur), aber von unten nach oben. unten *MUSS* das Bild schwarz enden. Oben soll es weiß enden. was vllt gut aussieht: wenn diese "Flora"-Streifen aus dem schwarzen ins weiße ragen und vllt noch ins Bunte verlaufen.
Was mir noch wichtig wäre:
Beim schwarzen bild (oben) seht ihr ganz oben noch einen Schatten - im Prinzip ist es der Schatten vom Browser - wäre kuhl würd sowas ähnliches auch eingebaut werden. ^^

Dankeschön =)
Nira ^.-

PS: Natürlich mit Eintrag und Verlinkung in meiner Supporterliste in der "Über..." Seite, die ich aktuell zusammenfriemel - sowie in Videos =)


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (13. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hey =)
> 
> Zur Zeit sieht der Header meines Blogs (www.NiraPhone.de) etwas trist: ^^
> 
> ...



Nette Seite, hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen.
Sollte bis ende der Woche machbar sein, vielleicht ist jemand anders schneller als ich..... dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden was du haben möchtest.


@Krimson

Wollte mit deinem wunsch ja schon fertig sein, bin aber ein wenig im streß......
Aber auch dein Wunsch sollte am Wochenende erfüllt sein.

Lg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2010)

danke ^.^

Edit:
Ich habs grad bei meinem Kollegen auf nem 32 Zöller gesehen:
Die Ränder (rechts und links) müssten auch ins schwarze verlaufen, weils sonst grässlich aussieht.
Oder einen Effekt, der das weiße so "abstehen" lässt - sprich Schatten o.ä. ^^


----------



## Krimson (13. Januar 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Nette Seite, hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen.
> Sollte bis ende der Woche machbar sein, vielleicht ist jemand anders schneller als ich..... dann kannst du ja immer noch entscheiden was du haben möchtest.
> 
> 
> ...



Jo kein Problem lass dir reuch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

abend 
ich würde gern meinen Avatar und meine Signatur meiner lieblingsfarbe Lila anpassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Frau würde ich mich freuen wenn ich die roten Augen lila hingkriegt
Und bei den Tasten das Rote in lila umfärben.

Vielen dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> abend
> ich würde gern meinen Avatar und meine Signatur meiner lieblingsfarbe Lila anpassen.
> 
> 
> ...



ich mach dir das eben das gesicht is schon fertig poste beides gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*EDIT*

so hier bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefählt dir so wenn nicht sag bescheit kanns noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2010)

würdest du das auch in ein natürlich aussehendes Blau hinbekommen?^^


----------



## Krimson (13. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> würdest du das auch in ein natürlich aussehendes Blau hinbekommen?^^



die augenfarbe in blau? klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder meinste nen anderes bild? dann zeig mal her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
hier in blau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2010)

ja genau ^-^  und jetzt noch eins in grün <3 xD

Bzgl dem blau:
bekommst du das vielleicht etwas natürlicher hin? also vllt bssl helligkeit und kontrast rausnehmen =/


----------



## Krimson (14. Januar 2010)

ZITAT(Niranda @ 14.01.2010, 01:13) ja genau ^-^ und jetzt noch eins in grün <3 xD

Bzgl dem blau:
bekommst du das vielleicht etwas natürlicher hin? also vllt bssl helligkeit und kontrast rausnehmen =/

Kommt gleich mom


*edit*

So in etwa??

Blau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grün:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Januar 2010)

Ich push mich mal, da bis jetzt nur von einem ne antwort kam =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Niranda schrieb:


> Hey =)
> 
> Zur Zeit sieht der Header meines Blogs (<a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.NiraPhone.de" target="_blank">www.NiraPhone.de</a>) etwas trist: ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Krimson (15. Januar 2010)

sind die bilder so ok?


----------



## Niranda (15. Januar 2010)

ups, ganz vergessen, sry ^.-
Jap, sind sie =))
Das blau wurde nich natürlicher, das muss blasser und kontrastärmer^^  Aber ist egal - danke für deine Mühen! ^-^


----------



## Breakyou (16. Januar 2010)

vielen Dank sieht wirklich klasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kriegst du das Lila auch bisschen dunkler hin Richtung voilet?
wenns keine Umstände macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (16. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> vielen Dank sieht wirklich klasse aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo ich versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach es dir später fertig ok?


----------



## Breakyou (16. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> jo ich versuchs mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




keine eile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (16. Januar 2010)

so hier bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe sind ok so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. Januar 2010)

sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (16. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> sieht super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (19. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich push mich mal, da bis jetzt nur von einem ne antwort kam =(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Niranda, ich versuche mich mal daran. Hab aber Ps schon länger nichtmerh angefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünscht du den Header mit Schrift oder ohne?


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich bin es nochmal. Ich bräuchte etwas ausgefallendes. Naja nur von der Skalierung her.


Ich bräuchte ein wallpaper in ( Achtung ! )  5040 * 1050   ( Surroundgaming FTW! )

Es soll so aussehen wie das Bild. ( Hier solltet ihr ein Bildsehen... da dieses drecks Forum mein IE6 nicht abkann seht ihr nichts.....)
Link:  www.juxclan.de   ( Header )


Sollte schön skaliert sind. und Naja. Ich habe 3 Monitore. Evtl. hat jemand eine idee wie man das jux am besten aufteilen könnte. Danke


----------



## Martel (20. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> so hier bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö die Ideale Frau! Diese Ruhe... ;-)


----------



## Krimson (21. Januar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Hö die Ideale Frau! Diese Ruhe... ;-)



was soll das heißen?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Was ich hätte gerne:
Ein Ratm Wallpaper, das Signaturtauglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also d.h. es muss den Forumsnormen entsprechen.
Ich würde gerne diese 2 BIlder etwas zusammengemacht haben, d.h. den Mann (Zack de la Rocha) im ersten Bild aussschneiden und links nebens Logo setzen. Wenns halt net auf Signaturgröße geht, dann mach ichs halt als Avatar und wenn das net geht, dann mach ichs als Desktop Hintergrund. Also wers schön macht kriegt ein fettes danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> was soll das heißen?^^



ich glaube er meinte weil die frau auf dem bild den mund zugeklebt hat.
also sie hält die klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (24. Januar 2010)

xd jetz verstehe ich ^^ ja bei manschen kann das echt schön sein aber bei meiner muss ich das zum glück nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (25. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Ich hät mal eine andere Frage ^^
> 
> Gibt es Photoshop eigentlich auch kostenlos irgendwie zum downloaden?




Ja gibt es! Man sollte jedoch einige Dinge erfüllen! Für näheres wisper me!


----------



## Amarillo (25. Januar 2010)

peng 

Kann gerne alles machen was gewünscht ist aber Pixelangaben sollten das Grundlegende sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> peng
> 
> Kann gerne alles machen was gewünscht ist aber Pixelangaben sollten das Grundlegende sein!
> 
> ...



Danke, es sieht perfekt aus :O.


----------



## Amarillo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Danke, es sieht perfekt aus :O.




Ja gerne! Das war aber nur ein 0815 Grundlayout. Wenn es dir trotzdem reicht, immer her mit den Anfragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Ok, wenns nur so grob war^^.
Also wenns nix ausmacht, dann hätte ich gerne noch ein paar Finessen dazu :O.
Oben rechts sollten 4 solcher Sterne (untereinander) sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Größe ist gut.
Dann noch links von oben nach unten geschrieben:
Fight the War.
Und rechts nebendran direkt Fuck the Norm.
Schrift sollte so ca. wie das bereits geschriebene sein.
Wenns nicht zu viel Aufwand ist mach es bitte^^.
Es muss nicht eilen. Lass dir Zeit.
Schon mal vielen dank im voraus, du hast sicher 10000 mal mehr Talent als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Amarillo (27. Januar 2010)

Look! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. Januar 2010)

weis einer wie ich in meine videos mein gidlen logo unten rechts rein mache oder oben rechts? ich weis nicht wie das geht, so wie das bei buffed ist wenn man die vidos sieht ist oben rechts das buffed logo genau so will ich das auch bei meine videos machen mit mein gilden logo kann mir einer da helfen bitte?
danke im vorraus


----------



## Amarillo (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn es eine Grafik mit einem anklickbaren Bereich sein soll, musst du das ganze so abspeichern, dass es für Web und Geräte abrufbar ist!


----------



## Krimson (27. Januar 2010)

es soll nicht anklickbar sein ein ganznormales video wie das von buffed nur mit mein logo unten rechts so wie in den videos von buffed wie ich das mache und mit was fürn programm


----------



## Amarillo (27. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte dir nicht zu Nahe treten aber bei deinem deutsch, verstehe ich leider nur "Bahnhof".
Bitte Satzaufbau verändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. Januar 2010)

ganz einfach ich will wie bei den buffed videos ein logo in mein video haben 
so wie in dem bild hier *in rot makiert*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so will ich das auch haben in mein video nur mit mein logo was ich gemacht habe und ich will das nicht oben rechts haben sondern unten rechts wie mach ich das?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Look!



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Vergleich zu meinen grafischen Fähigkeiten bist du ein Gott und ich ein Grashalm im Wind :O.
DANKE!


----------



## Amarillo (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe ich gerne gemacht! Wenn du noch was brauchst sag bescheid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. Januar 2010)

push


Krimson schrieb:


> ganz einfach ich will wie bei den buffed videos ein logo in mein video haben
> so wie in dem bild hier *in rot makiert*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schator (27. Januar 2010)

Ich Suche jemanden der mir fürs Forum ein Avatar und eine Signatur macht.


Auf dem Bild sollte irgentwas von WoW zu sehen sein,

am besten auch einen Allianz Mensch Magier (Main in WoW) und natürlich mein Name "Schator" .


----------



## Raefael (28. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> weis einer wie ich in meine videos mein gidlen logo unten rechts rein mache oder oben rechts? ich weis nicht wie das geht, so wie das bei buffed ist wenn man die vidos sieht ist oben rechts das buffed logo genau so will ich das auch bei meine videos machen mit mein gilden logo kann mir einer da helfen bitte?
> danke im vorraus



Mit VirtualDub und dem Logo Filter sollte das zu machen sein.

//Rafa


----------



## Krimson (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab das nun und wie füge ich das logo ein?


----------



## Raefael (28. Januar 2010)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]http://tinyurl.com/ykw5kul[/font]


----------



## Krimson (28. Januar 2010)

was denksten was ich gemacht habe? ich finde nur nix wos richtig erklärt wird -.-


----------



## Amarillo (28. Januar 2010)

Schator schrieb:


> Ich Suche jemanden der mir fürs Forum ein Avatar und eine Signatur macht.
> 
> 
> Auf dem Bild sollte irgentwas von WoW zu sehen sein,
> ...



Menschenmagier gibt es zu 100erten geht es etwas genauer. Rüstungsset ect.
Google mal ein wenig und gib mir ein paar Impressionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (28. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> was denksten was ich gemacht habe? ich finde nur nix wos richtig erklärt wird -.-



1. Der Ton macht die Musik
2. Hier hast du ein Anleitungsvideo


----------



## Krimson (28. Januar 2010)

mein logo ist ja tansparent das nimmt der nicht an also der hintergrund wird dann einfach weis, wie kann ich das machen das das was weiß ist dann wieder tansparent ist so wies mauch sein soll??


----------



## Raefael (28. Januar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> 1. Der Ton macht die Musik
> -- snipped --



So ist es ...
Warum ihm dann noch sagen, das man dem Logo einfach eine Hintergrundfarbe hinzufügen müsste, diese in den Filtereinstellungen angeben müsste,  und das diese Farbe dann transparent dargestellt wird, so wie es in der Anleitung steht?

//Rafa


----------



## Krimson (28. Januar 2010)

1. kann ich kein english
2. hab ich das programm grad mal paar min und kenn mich null damit aus
3. sorry wenn das so blöd rüber kamm dafür enschuldige ich mich möchte halt nur gerne erklärt haben wie ich das mache das es tansparent ist mehr will ich ja nicht^^ und sorry noch mal tut mir leit für meine unhöflichkeit sorry


----------



## Raefael (29. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> 1. kann ich kein english
> 2. hab ich das programm grad mal paar min und kenn mich null damit aus
> 3. sorry wenn das so blöd rüber kamm dafür enschuldige ich mich möchte halt nur gerne erklärt haben wie ich das mache das es tansparent ist mehr will ich ja nicht^^ und sorry noch mal tut mir leit für meine unhöflichkeit sorry



Ok, angenommen.

Der Trick ist relativ einfach.
Füge in Deinem Logo eine Hintergrundfarbe ein, benutze dafür eine Farbe die im Bild nicht vorkommt.
Öffne die Filtereinstellungen, setzte einen Haken bei "Transparent Color" und gib dort die Werte Deiner Farbe ein "solltest Du in Deinem Grafikprogramm sehen können".

Das war der ganze Trick.

//Rafa


----------



## Krimson (29. Januar 2010)

cool danke werd ich mal probieren vielen dank

*EDIT*

Also es geht nur ein problem gibts da noch *siehe bild*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie bekomme ich den rest grau weg? oder geht das nicht? weil dann wers echt schade wenns nicht ginge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

Alle guten Dinge sind 3^^
Findet sich wirklich niemand? :<
frag ads letzte mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



Niranda schrieb:


> Hey =)
> 
> Zur Zeit sieht der Header meines Blogs (<a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.NiraPhone.de" target="_blank">www.NiraPhone.de</a>) etwas trist: ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Breakyou (29. Januar 2010)

ich hätt eine Bitte an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei folgendem Bild hätte ich gerne das rote Fadenkreuz in 
Violet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den grauen Hintergrund in schwarz.
Der Kopf sollte weiß bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schafft ihr das?
Ich glaub an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (29. Januar 2010)

ich schau mal ob ichs hinbekomme aber efrst später muss noch was machen ok


----------



## Breakyou (29. Januar 2010)

mach dir kein Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke schonmal


----------



## Krimson (29. Januar 2010)

ich habs mal eben probiert zu machen also da muss ich mich reug transetzen, das bild ist etwas zu verpixelt und dadürch etwas schwerer du färben ^^ aber ich versuchs später oder so


----------



## Breakyou (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls es dir was hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Januar 2010)

hatt sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab die PM von Jigsaw Puzzle nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (30. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> cool danke werd ich mal probieren vielen dank
> 
> wie bekomme ich den rest grau weg? oder geht das nicht? weil dann wers echt schade wenns nicht ginge
> 
> ...



Was hast Du denn als Hintergrundfarbe für das Bild eingestellt?
Evtl. musst Du Dir die Arbeit machen und die Hintergrundfarbe des Bildes in dem Fall z.B. Grau komplett zu ersetzen, evtl. ist das nicht ein Grau sondern ein leichte Schattierung mit anderen Grautönen drin.

//Rafa


----------



## Krimson (30. Januar 2010)

ich lade dir mal die psd hoch kannst ja dann mal schauen aber nur wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommst sie per pm dann.

also ich habe die farbe genommen 5f5f5f

werte sind:
R:95
G:95
B:95


----------



## Scharamo (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo und guten Arbend.

Ich würde gerne für meine Gilde unsere Bosskämpfe mitfrapsen. Bis hierher NP. 
Nun geht es aber darum, dass ich gerne für das Intro einen schönen Schriftzug vom unserem Gildennamen hätte. Und hier ist das Problem. Ich bin bei so was total unbegabt, dachte mir aber, vll hilft mir jmd bei buffed.

Auf unserer HP haben wir zwar ein Schriftzug, dieser sagt mir aber einfach nicht zu. m.M ist er etwas langweilig. Er nimmt zwar das Thema WOTLK schon leicht an, aber mir fehlt da einfach etwas.

Vll. hat ja jmd. von euch Zeit und Lust uns da etwas zu bauen.

Wichtig ist mir 

Gildenname (Deus Sanctum) sollte klar zu erkennen sein
darunter sollte EU-Aegwynn stehen
das WOTLK Thema sollte aufgegriffen werden

Ob ihr wirklich nur 2 Zeilen baut oder noch etwas drumherum ist mir eigentlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde mich sehr freuen. 

Sicher kann man auch über eine bezahlung sprechen. (Gold auf Aegwynn auf seiten der Allianz)

Meldet euch per PM


----------



## Krimson (30. Januar 2010)

schick mir mal die seite per pm ich schau mir das mal an dann kann ich besser schauen was ich mir da schönes einfallen lasse

die anderen die 

*Scharamo helfen wollen können ihn gerne schreiben ich muss mir das erst mal anschauen
*


----------



## Raefael (31. Januar 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich lade dir mal die psd hoch kannst ja dann mal schauen aber nur wenn du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Werd mich mal heute Abend oder morgen dran setzen.
Während des Tages hab ich heute leider keine Zeit.

//Rafa


----------



## Krimson (31. Januar 2010)

ok kein problem, ich danke dir schon mal


----------



## Krimson (1. Februar 2010)

und hat sich was ergeben?


----------



## Niranda (5. Februar 2010)

Hey =)

Wollte fragen, ob mir jemand für mein iPhone (BxH: 320 x 480 Pixel) ein Boot- und Recovery-Screen basteln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In so einem ähnlichen Style:
1 http://static-p4.fot...SbGp6fvlIGM.jpg
2 http://fc05.devianta...neration_fx.png
3 http://www.crestock....9/381429-xs.jpg
4 http://img.brotherso...1247647022.jpeg
5 http://mi9.com/dataw...re_1024x768.jpg
6 http://mi9.com/dataw...er_1024x768.jpg

Sowas wie in 2 mag ich am liebsten oder eine kombination aus 1 und 4 (dunkler hintergrund, leuchtende Farben)
Und da, wo es passt, sollte halt _NiraPhone.de_ stehen, brauch aber nicht auffällig sein. Kann leicht im Hintergrund oder eingearbeitet sein.

Beim Recovery-Bild brauch das selbe bild eig nur leicht ausgegraut sein und einen USB-Stecker oder symbol drübergelegt:
http://www.rse-online.de/Sonstiges/computerlexikon/354px-Usb-svg.svg.png (argh, kein babyblau^^)


Nira -.-

PS: Bild 2 hab ich schonmal verwendet, da meinte jmd, dass ihm die schrift nicht gefällt - jetzt kannst du's besser machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quretta (12. Februar 2010)

*Hey Buffies!
*Ich suche jemanden der meine eine Signatur basteln kann.
Vorgaben gebe ich keine sie sollte etwas mit WoW zu tun haben und vll. etwas mit Horde!

Vielen Dank im vorhinein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yay das wär sowas von kewl
> 
> (btw: Blair > all )






weil ichs vergessen hatte und du mich dran erinnert hast .. ABER DU NIE ONLINE BIST IM MSn .. grml^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[img]http://img.gfx-sector.de/img/1266006412_blair.png[/img]
```


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

Wird sich bestimmt wieder niemand melden ^^
Aber ich machs trotzdem mal:

Ich bräuchte einen Header aus diesem Bild:
http://www.freefunan...s/idyll1920.jpg

Soll für eine Gilden-HP sein, die "Westfall Customs" heißt - das sollte da auch stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre top, würde sich da fix jmd finden - ist ja nich schwer. (bloß bei mir sieht die schrift nich so krass aus^^)

Bzgl den Rändern:
Ist optional, könnt ich auch selbst machen, bräuchte dann nur die PSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten oben einen Rand, der das ganze wie einen Absatz aussehen lässt, ein Beispiel findet ihr hier (sollte schwarz sein)
-> http://digitalnature...s/bg-center.jpg
Rechts, Links und unten soll es sich an einer weißen Hintergrundfarbe anpassen (Farbverlauf geht auch^^)
Danke,
Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Buffies, 

mag jetz vielleicht etwas komisch klingen aber ist hier jemand der mir evtl. ein Logo für ein Counter-Strike 1.6 ESL Team machen könnte.

der Name ist Razorlink.

Ihr habt völlige "Künstlerfreiheit". Einzige Vorgaben sind die Farben Schwarz/Hellblau. Am besten so richtig schön leuchtend dess es nen schönen Kontrast gibt.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand dazu bereit erklärt.

Mfg Basti


----------



## Amarillo (16. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wird sich bestimmt wieder niemand melden ^^
> Aber ich machs trotzdem mal:
> 
> Ich bräuchte einen Header aus diesem Bild:
> ...



Wollte mich gerade erbarmen aber das wichtigste haste vergessen. *Die Pixelangaben!*


----------



## Martel (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich bin es nochmal. Ich verzweifel gerade an meiner Kreativität..die wohl Urlaub hat. Ich brauch ein Wallpaper in 5040*1050 Thema Alien vs Predator 2. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Bzw. einfach mal eine Idee ( Skizze) mir fällt nichts ein.


----------



## Amarillo (17. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich recht simpel wenn man die breite Spanne an Wallpapers nimmt.
Meinst du sowas in der Art?

Ist nur ein Entwurf.


----------



## Martel (17. Februar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht simpel wenn man die breite Spanne an Wallpapers nimmt.
> Meinst du sowas in der Art?
> 
> Ist nur ein Entwurf.



Ja, genau sowas meine ich .
Gestern Abend habe ich so etwas ähnliches versucht. 
Die beiden Köpfe sollten sich anschauen, ein "Blitz" zwischen ihnen soll sich in der Mitte treffen. Bei dir also Quasi genau auf den Planeten und in einhüllen.

Bei mir scheitert es schon an den Köpfen. Von diesem Blitz mal ganz zu schweigen.


http://images.quickb...sPredator_1.jpg  Sowas habe ich als Grundlage genommen. Nur leider ist die Qualität recht schlecht.


Aber so wie du das hast ist es schon sehr nice.


Notiz:

Jeder der ein Wallpaper in 5040*1050 macht, wird auf Händen getragen. Im www.widescreengamingforum.com gibt es einfach keine Wallpapers. Also wer Ruhm und Ehre möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2010)

versuche evtl zuhause mal soetwas

da ich schon immer mal was machen wollte das bisle grösser ist




wobei ich avp eigentlich nen doofen film fand^^ war etwas entäuscht vom 2nd :<




ma kuken wie ich zeit finde dazi


----------



## Martel (17. Februar 2010)

Die Filme, sind auch mäßig. Aber ich bin einfach ein Fan der Spiele... und bei ww.DHL.de steht gerade:


"in der zustellung" sabber. ab Freitag Alien vs Predator 3. Und da Freitag direkt bei mir eine Lanparty ist ( 6 Leute also was kleines ) fehlt noch das richtige Wallpaper ;-) Ich habe gestern 2 Stunden dadran verbracht. Aber ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt es ohne Übergänge hinzubekommen. Das Problem ist einfach das ich direkt für" dieser Wand" sitze. Und kleine Fehler dann direkt auffallen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Schlampe wie ich bin, schaffe ich es einfach nicht sauber... geschweige denn. so das es gut aussieht. Kreativität ist bei mir 0.


Edit: Das ist der Alienkopf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (18. Februar 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hi Buffies,
> 
> mag jetz vielleicht etwas komisch klingen aber ist hier jemand der mir evtl. ein Logo für ein Counter-Strike 1.6 ESL Team machen könnte.
> 
> ...



/Push ;D


----------



## Amarillo (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die Farbkombi zwar überhaupt nicht geeignet um Grafiken zu erstellen aber naja!


----------



## pingu77 (19. Februar 2010)

Könntest du vielleicht bei dem Bild hier des i noch so hellblau machen wie am Rand?
Dann wärs perfekt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Die Filme, sind auch mäßig. Aber ich bin einfach ein Fan der Spiele... und bei ww.DHL.de steht gerade:
> 
> 
> "in der zustellung" sabber. ab Freitag Alien vs Predator 3. Und da Freitag direkt bei mir eine Lanparty ist ( 6 Leute also was kleines ) fehlt noch das richtige Wallpaper ;-) Ich habe gestern 2 Stunden dadran verbracht. Aber ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt es ohne Übergänge hinzubekommen. Das Problem ist einfach das ich direkt für" dieser Wand" sitze. Und kleine Fehler dann direkt auffallen.
> ...



Dann fehlt mir nur noch der Kopf von dem Anderen.


----------



## pingu77 (19. Februar 2010)

Danke dir!


----------



## Martel (20. Februar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Dann fehlt mir nur noch der Kopf von dem Anderen.



Suche ich noch raus, habe noch keinen gefunden. Aber danke dir! 

edit:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (22. Februar 2010)

Ich such einen netten Menschen der schöne Sigs machen kann :-) Wäre lieb wenn sich da jemand per pm melden würde das ich das was ich vorhabe hier noch nicht preisgeben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hihi*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Februar 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich such einen netten Menschen der schöne Sigs machen kann :-) Wäre lieb wenn sich da jemand per pm melden würde das ich das was ich vorhabe hier noch nicht preisgeben will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lawl why gefällt dir mein Gif nicht mehr? xD


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Hey kann mir Jemand das Bild hier zu 900x200 px machen ?

Bzw bissel kürzer wenns sonst kacke aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lawl why gefällt dir mein Gif nicht mehr? xD





Hehe doch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist in meinem Freundeskreis mehr als gut angekommen, danke dir nochmal. Brauch jetzt aber jemensch für einen Signaturenbanner.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Bild geht nicht !


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Bild geht nicht !



???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na wie ich sage ^^ dein bild wird nur als X angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ps: nette Seite, erstmal gespeichert... aber was sind brushes ^^


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ps: nette Seite, erstmal gespeichert... aber was sind brushes ^^



Das sind Pinselspitzen für Photoshop. (Kleine Grafiken)


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Das sind Pinselspitzen für Photoshop. (Kleine Grafiken)




Ah, okay. ALSO ich würde dir ja empfehlen alles mit GIMP 2 zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	*dann könnte ich auch was damit anfangen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke mit etwas Probieren kann ich doch einiges von deiner Seite lernen. 
Back 2 Problem....


Ich sehe immer noch kein Bild!


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich such einen netten Menschen der schöne Sigs machen kann :-) Wäre lieb wenn sich da jemand per pm melden würde das ich das was ich vorhabe hier noch nicht preisgeben will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht! Ich mache dir die Grafik und du benutzt sie gleich als Signatur, weisst aber vorher darauf hin, dass du von deinem Geheimnis nichts preisgeben möchtest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm - dann sei dem eben so.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ah, okay. ALSO ich würde dir ja empfehlen alles mit GIMP 2 zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GIMP2 nee lass mal! Photoshop for ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube das liegt am IE. Beim Feuerfux werden alle Grafiken angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

War den eine Grafik für mich dabei ;-) (Desktop Hintergrund) oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Nein weil mir dafür einfach ein schicker Predator fehlt. Oder soll ich den vom Entwurf nehmen?


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, das da oben war der beste den ich gefunden habe. 

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden Vorschlag dankbar was man noch so machen könnte ;-) 


Ps: dein entwurft sieht ja gut aus, bei mir auf dem Desktop. Aber so ein Toping fehlt irgendwie. Die beiden Köpfe mit besagen Blitz zwischen sich zu dem Planeten das wäre was. 

Das Problem ist wirklich den Predator zu finden ( welch ein Wort witz reusper).


----------



## Amarillo (23. Februar 2010)

Dein letztes Bild kann ich nicht nehmen, da der Kop zu klein wäre und das Bild verpixeln würde.
Das mit dem Blitz oder etwas ähnlichem sollte kein Problem sein.

Du hast natürlich den Vorteil, das Endbild auf den 3 Monitoren perfekt zu sehen. 

Liefer du mir einfach den Predator und ich mach den Rest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (23. Februar 2010)

Ah mit dem Fox sehe ich alles ^^


Tja, das Problem ist es gibt einfach keinen. Kannst du das in deinen Entwurf Sinnvoll rein basteln?


----------



## PoPo (25. Februar 2010)

Ah erst jetzt gesehen das es extra nen Request-Thread gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt hab ich dir schon ne Mail über deine Page geschickt (der wo gern nen Banner für sein Gnom Krieger hätte) ^^


----------



## Amarillo (25. Februar 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Ah erst jetzt gesehen das es extra nen Request-Thread gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoPo (25. Februar 2010)

Ups hab bei meim Post @Amarillo vergessen, sry :-)
Hab dich über dein Kontaktformular auf [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]http://www.orico.de angeschrieben ^^[/font]


----------



## Royale (3. März 2010)

Moins, ich bräuchte eine Signatur/avatar für Fantasy Mmorpgs, da ich in diversen games aktiv bin wäre es super, wenn die signatur überall tauglich wäre. meine chars heißen dort eigtl überall Turin. Da ich auch nen riesiger one piece fan bin, wäre es super, wenn was in die Richtung gehen würden.


----------



## Amarillo (3. März 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Ups hab bei meim Post @Amarillo vergessen, sry :-)
> Hab dich über dein Kontaktformular auf [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://www.orico.de angeschrieben ^^[/font]




Sorry für Verspätung! Habe deine Anforderungen nicht mehr finden können. Mein Postfach ist immer zugebommt.


----------



## Amarillo (3. März 2010)

Royale schrieb:


> Moins, ich bräuchte eine Signatur/avatar für Fantasy Mmorpgs, da ich in diversen games aktiv bin wäre es super, wenn die signatur überall tauglich wäre. meine chars heißen dort eigtl überall Turin. Da ich auch nen riesiger one piece fan bin, wäre es super, wenn was in die Richtung gehen würden.




Gib mal deine Hauptgames und die Pixelangaben, dass macht es für uns Pixelwütigen leichter!


----------



## Royale (3. März 2010)

Danke schonma,
Avatar: 150x150
Signatur: 200x400
Games: Hauptsächlich WoW, nebenbei Diablo2, warcraft3 online, aion reingeschnuppert


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2010)

Schafft es jemand die Frau rechts zu entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre überaus dankbar


----------



## Amarillo (4. März 2010)

Royale schrieb:


> Danke schonma,
> Avatar: 150x150
> Signatur: 200x400
> Games: Hauptsächlich WoW, nebenbei Diablo2, warcraft3 online, aion reingeschnuppert




Entwurf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (4. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schafft es jemand die Frau rechts zu entfernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




soll es bei der gleichen größe bleiben?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> soll es bei der gleichen größe bleiben?



Ja, bitte.


----------



## TheEwanie (4. März 2010)

So?


----------



## PoPo (4. März 2010)

Hmm kay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann post ich es hier mal: Hätte gern für meine Signatur nen länglichen Banner, mit nem Gnom (bzw Gnom Krieger ohne Helm) und dem Text: "Vixi" und "Since 2004" drauf.
Ich hab zwar auch Photoshop und so aber bin da leider gar nichts so tief drin und komm da kaum zu recht ^^

Wäre supi wenn mir da jemand was bassteln könnte ^^ Im Gegenzug darf man auch gern auf mich zurück kommen wenn mal nen kleines PHP Script oder Hilfe bei irgend welchen PHP Dateien, CMS usw braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> So?



Danke, aber ich hätte gerne den Rest des Bildes noch und nicht einfach abgeschnitten, soweit wär ich ja auch gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royale (5. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Entwurf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dabke sieht echt prima aus


----------



## Amarillo (6. März 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Hmm kay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hättest du eventuell einen Screenshot oder eine vergleichbare Vorlage deines Gnoms für mich?


----------



## Amarillo (6. März 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Hmm kay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vorlage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoPo (6. März 2010)

OMG genau so hab ich's mir vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir vielmals, und wie gesagt wenn du mal irgend wie was in Bezug auf PHP brauchst oder wissen willst PM mich einfach an. 

Dickes Danke noch mal !


----------



## Amarillo (7. März 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> OMG genau so hab ich's mir vorgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke dir aber komme aus dieser Branche! ;o)


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

So, nachdem mein verwendetes Wordpress-Theme eine neue Version spendiert bekommen hat ist es nun möglich auch relativ simpel den Hintergrund auszutauschen. 
Da ich mittlerweile ein wenig im Bad Company 2 Fieber bin, bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach einem guten Bad Company 2 Hintergrund. Im Grunde such ich einfach nur den folgenden Background:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schafft es jemand die Frau rechts zu entfernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Push?^^


----------



## Amarillo (11. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein verwendetes Wordpress-Theme eine neue Version spendiert bekommen hat ist es nun möglich auch relativ simpel den Hintergrund auszutauschen.
> Da ich mittlerweile ein wenig im Bad Company 2 Fieber bin, bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach einem guten Bad Company 2 Hintergrund. Im Grunde such ich einfach nur den folgenden Background:



Im Grunde genommen hast du doch auf deiner Website genau dieses Bild. 
Deine Website ist dynamisch. Der Hintergrund passt sich der Auflösung an.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen hast du doch auf deiner Website genau dieses Bild.
> Deine Website ist dynamisch. Der Hintergrund passt sich der Auflösung an.



Ja, das Bild. Aber wie man unschwer erkennen mag gibt es, sobald man runterscrollt einen starken Cut, da dort das Bild endet und es weiß bleibt. Genau diesen Cut möchte ich nicht haben, da es unfein aussieht. Bei dem oben geposteten Bild geht das Bild in das weiße über, da es bearbeitet wurde um so auszusehen. Und genau das will ich ^-^


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (11. März 2010)

Heyho

Könnte mir, wenn jmd vielleicht Zeit hat, mir eine Signatur machen?

Sie sollte ungefähr in die Richtung gehen
http://img28.imagesh...s/i/syth21.png/

Der Name Fixation sollte auch darin vorkommen.
Darf auch ruhig etwas mit Blut und so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal im Voraus

MfG


----------



## Amarillo (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild. Aber wie man unschwer erkennen mag gibt es, sobald man runterscrollt einen starken Cut, da dort das Bild endet und es weiß bleibt. Genau diesen Cut möchte ich nicht haben, da es unfein aussieht. Bei dem oben geposteten Bild geht das Bild in das weiße über, da es bearbeitet wurde um so auszusehen. Und genau das will ich ^-^



na dann lass mir das bild mal zukommen ich baue dir was draus.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> na dann lass mir das bild mal zukommen ich baue dir was draus.



Das Bild findest du genau hier ==> http://www.pcgamersworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/BFBC2-Wallpaper.jpg
Das ist das ganz normale Bad Company 2 Wallpaper ^-^


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

Ok, jetzt hab ich alle Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also der Name ist "Ivora"
> Allgemein soll alles "steril" gehalten werden.
> 
> Die Hauptfarben sind:
> ...



Was ich nun erstmal brauch wäre ein Logo, was zu den oben genannten Eigenschaften passt, auf dem a von Ivora soll am Ende ein Schmetterling sitzen. Der Schmetterling selbst ist mit einer Farbe einheitlich gefärbt.

Bitte PM an mich, wer sich in der Lage fühlt sowas zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt selbstverständlich ne Belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (20. März 2010)

Hi, 
vielleicht findet sich ja hier ein guter Grafiker, der uns, der Melodic-Deathmetal-Band Weakmind, einen großen Gefallen tun würde. 
Und zwar sind wir bei der Gestaltung eines neuen Logos.
Wir haben bisher etwas entworfen, sind aber noch nicht glücklich damit und würden es gerne auf einem anderen Hintergrund haben. 
Es soll so ähnlich aussehen wie http://img179.images.../i/logo1oy.jpg/ .
Das http://img517.images...tergrundnq.jpg/ soll dann der Hintergrund sein, also das Logo sollte schimmelig aufgesprayt sein auf die Mauer und alt/bröckelig aussehen. 
Wenn möglich sollte die Farbe der Schrift mit dem des Schimmels korrespondieren.
Größe des Logos sollte etwa so um die 1000 x 500 Pixel sein. 
Zeitrahmen wäre egal, solange man weiß dass jemand etwas macht. 
Sollte jetzt bloß nicht n Jahr dauern.

Hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen.


----------



## Raema (30. März 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben bisher etwas entworfen, sind aber noch nicht glücklich damit und würden es gerne auf einem anderen Hintergrund haben.
> Es soll so ähnlich aussehen wie http://img179.images.../i/logo1oy.jpg/ .
> Das http://img517.images...tergrundnq.jpg/ soll dann der Hintergrund sein, also das Logo sollte schimmelig aufgesprayt sein auf die Mauer und alt/bröckelig aussehen.
> ...



Ich denke es wäre vorteilhaft, wenn du die bilder nochmal neu verlinken könntest. Der hat die URL so komisch gekürzt, und man landet nicht bei den Bildern.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. April 2010)

NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Könnte mir, wenn jmd vielleicht Zeit hat, mir eine Signatur machen?
> 
> ...



hab ma was versucht :x

[URL=http://www.imagebanana.com/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2010)

Huhu,
könnte mir jemand bitte die Angehängten Dateien bearbeiten?

Die blauen Pfeile sollen einfach nur grün sein.
Zur orientierung: Das ist das 'Hauptgrün': #78FF00


----------



## Krimson (7. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Huhu,
> könnte mir jemand bitte die Angehängten Dateien bearbeiten?
> 
> Die blauen Pfeile sollen einfach nur grün sein.
> Zur orientierung: Das ist das 'Hauptgrün': #78FF00




bitte schön


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2010)

danke dir <3


----------



## Miss Mojo (22. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Grafikdesigner,

als ich heute google.de aufrief wollte ich plötzlicherweise bitte so eine Signatur haben - ein bisschen Alice, knallige Farben, Walt und das ganze ein bisschen Comic. Schön dazu wäre ein Schriftzug mit "exploring Mojo"  - ich schreibe einen Blog und woltle den nach Möglichkeit darin gerne verlinken.

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand dabei helfen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Miss Mojo


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (22. April 2010)

upsi den thread hab ich übersehn hab aus versehn nen eigenen aufgemacht könnt jam al reinsehn liebe designer :
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151581-signatur-nach-meinen-wunschen/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

erledigt :>

thx @ Grimmjow19


----------



## Niranda (29. April 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin grad in der Entwicklung eines neuen EasterEggs <:
Komm aber mit der Grafik nicht klar. ^^
Schaffts vllt jemand von euch mit der Grafik hier bssl so rumzuspielen, dass es aussieht, als wenn dieser Knopp gedrückt ist?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche Jemanden der mir ein Stil mit Grafiken für das Forensystem Burning Board (light) 
erstellt. Es soll was mit games zutun haben.

Genaue Vorstellungen habe ich grade nicht weil mir auch die Ideen fehlen.


Farben kann ich selebr einstellen eine EHader-, vielleicht noch Hintergrundgrafik und passende Farb(tipps) 
währen nicht schlecht.

Wenn das Jemand machen könte währe super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<br><br>lol hab gar nich gemerkt das du 600 x 200 haben wolltest<br><br>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<br>


----------



## Killswitch24 (10. Mai 2010)

Hey! 

Suche jmd der mir eine Signatur macht.

Mir ist eigentlich eher wurscht wie so aussieht, aber soll was mit Blut und/oder Tribals sein. Kann auch ein WoW Motiv sein. Euren Ideen sind keine Grenzen gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Name "Enyros" sollte nur darin vorkommen.

Danke euch im Voraus

MfG


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weiß leider grad nich wie ein gedrückter button aussieht :/

nach gefühl iwie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2010)

Suche *immernoch* Jemanden der mir ein paar Bilder + Farbvorschläge für ein
Forum macht (also ein Design sozusagen) da reichen schon Headerlogo + Hintergrundbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## striezi1974 (18. Mai 2010)

_*Hallo Ihr Kreativen ;-)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem, der mir zwei individuelle WoW-Forensignaturen erstellen möchte. Und zwar im Comic-Style (ähnlich wie Shakes & Fidget).

Die erste soll eine WoW-Gnomin enthalten mit schwarzen Zöpfen, blauen Augen, silbernen Ohrringen und es sollte eventuell erkennbar sein, daß sie eine Eismagierin im BC Lvl 70er Style ist.

Ihr Name (Stiggy) und Lvl 70 sollte drinstehen.

Die zweite soll eine WoW- Elfin mit pinken, langen Haaren und ein wenig Tattoo im Gesicht sein. Auch erkennbar, daß sie eine Lvl 70 BC Eulendruidin ist.

Ihr Name (Lafey) und Lvl 70 sollte drin stehen.


Das ganze kann gerne witzig aussehen und wenn es zu viel Arbeit ist, können beide Chars auch gerne auf 1 Banner gepackt werden.


Ich hoffe, daß ist nicht zu anspruchsvoll und es findet sich jemand, der Lust hat so etwas zu machen.


Liebe Grüße und ein dickes Danke im Vorraus.

Eure Striezi*_


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2010)

Hmmm ich hab zwar erst vor 2 Wochen mit Gimp angefangen aber wenn weiterhin interesse besteht kan ich es dir machen


----------



## striezi1974 (24. Mai 2010)

klar gerne =)

LG


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, denke am Sonntag werde ich vielleicht Zeit haben, vorher leider nicht da Morgen Party+ Samstag Polterabend


----------



## Martel (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, könnte mir jemand dieses Bild auf 100*100 verkleiner als Avatar. bekomme das nicht Hin O|o


Vorschau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja fertig danke. LIN Kgelöscht.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, könnte mir jemand dieses Bild auf 100*100 verkleiner als Avatar. bekomme das nicht Hin O|o
> 
> 
> Vorschau!
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (30. Mai 2010)

Nicht ganz, aber 96x100 müßte es auch tun


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habs in 100*100 hinbekommen (nie gedacht, dass ich das schaffe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Mai 2010)

Da hat er aber ein paar Kilo zugenommen


----------



## Martel (31. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da hat er aber ein paar Kilo zugenommen



Ah das ganze Training umsonst ,-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Was erwartet ihr? Ich hab doch nie studiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (4. Juni 2010)

Aber du musst zugeben. Sieht scheisse aus ;-) 100*100


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Aber du musst zugeben. Sieht scheisse aus ;-) 100*100



Dann geb halt damit bei deinen Freunden an.
SO sah ich früher aus, und nach hartem Training so!


----------



## Martel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das es was zum angeben ist ;-) Außerdem habe ich dafür noch genug Urlaubsfotos um das zu zeigen.... schon schlimm genug.


So aber ich glaube genug offtopic hier.


----------



## Ugnar (9. Juni 2010)

Ich Suche jemanden der mir eine Signatur Designen kann mit einen Orc Kriger am besten im T5 oder T6 dazu einen passenden dunklen Hintergrund bei bedarf kann ich auch Bild Material liefern. Außerdem fände ich es noch Klasse wenn in einer passenden schrift Ugnar in der Signatur steht, zur größe optimal wäre 500 Breit 200 Hoch.


----------



## Krimson (9. Juni 2010)

ich kann dir eine machen falls noch interresse besteht schreib mir ne pm dann klären wir alles ok?


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Freue mich schon auf das *Ergebnis* Krimson.


----------



## striezi1974 (13. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hab zwar erst vor 2 Wochen mit Gimp angefangen aber wenn weiterhin interesse besteht kan ich es dir machen




_*wie schauts aus Eisblock, kommst voran ?*_


_*LG Striezi*_


----------



## Lendryll (14. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Ich Suche jemanden der mir eine Signatur Designen kann mit einen Orc Kriger am besten im T5 oder T6 dazu einen passenden dunklen Hintergrund bei bedarf kann ich auch Bild Material liefern. Außerdem fände ich es noch Klasse wenn in einer passenden schrift Ugnar in der Signatur steht, zur größe optimal wäre 500 Breit 200 Hoch.


Ist mir irgendwie nicht ganz gelungen vielleicht gefällts dir trotzdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (14. Juni 2010)

Lendryll schrieb:


> Ist mir irgendwie nicht ganz gelungen vielleicht gefällts dir trotzdem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht böse gemeint aber die sieht ein wenig verschwommen aus, außerdem hatte sich Krimson schon zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Samandiriel (19. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich die Seite verpasst, haha.

Irgendwer wollte mal vor urzeiten ein PSP Hintergrundbild. Habs nun gemacht, bin mir aber sicher das er es nicht mehr braucht, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samandiriel (20. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schafft es jemand die Frau rechts zu entfernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hi, ich hoffe du hast dein Bild noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=10629:wallpaper-5476_remake.jpg]


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2010)

Samandiriel schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe du hast dein Bild noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ach Gottchen, vielen Dank! Ist so lange her das ich schon total mein Request vergessen habe!


----------



## M_of_D (27. Juli 2010)

So ich als absoluter PS-Anfänger hätte auch mal eine Anfrage, jedoch ist es glaubig schwierig umzusetzen.

Und zwar geht es um dieses Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hab ich kein größeres gefunden, hab da ewig auf google rumgesucht, jedoch aufgrund des Spiel-alters gibts nichts größeres.
Ich bräuchte das Bild auf einer Auflösung von min. 1440*1416 / max. 1800*1770. Aufgrund der Größe kommt es leider zu
Qualitätsverlusten, jedoch sollten diese minimal gehalten werden.


*Edit :

Ich hab hier noch ein größeres Bild gefunden jedoch ist da ein Text im Weg , aber die Größe/Qualität ist auf jedenfall besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre sehr cool wenn das jemand hinbekommen würde.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

M_of_D schrieb:


> So ich als absoluter PS-Anfänger hätte auch mal eine Anfrage, jedoch ist es glaubig schwierig umzusetzen.
> 
> Und zwar geht es um dieses Bild:
> 
> ...


Soll man die Schrift raußschneiden oder was ?


----------



## Amarillo (7. August 2010)

Benutze doch unter PS einfach das Freistellwerkzeug und schneide dir die Figur aus dem Bild raus!


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn mir jmd das in grau oder schwarz weiß machen könnte wär das horny


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

kann mir jmd das unterm auge weg machen wenn es geht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier in Schwarz weiß.
Keine ahnung was du da unterm Auge genau weghaben willst ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. November 2010)

Ich suche weder ein Banner oder Signatur.

Ich habe ein Bild welches ich bearbeitet bräuchte.

Könnte sich da wer per PM melden?

Dankeschön im Vorraus. (:


----------



## SkullHunterTV (21. November 2010)

Hayho, Ich suche jemanden der sich sehr gut mit Grafikdesign auskennt und lust hat sich an einem Youtube Channel auszutoben.

Es sollte etwas Metallisches / Mechanisches / Biomechanisches sein - Industriell - STEAMPUNK HALT 

Selbst erstellt 1: http://www.abload.de/img/1395sl8.jpg

Selbst erstellt 2: http://www.abload.de/img/126eq0h.jpg

So in der Art. Dafür würde es eine Namentliche verewigung auf der neuen Hintergrund Grafik geben, (falls vorhanden eine Channel verlinkung auf meinem Channel) und ein Dankvideo. (Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein 

Also wer WIRKLICH lust drauf hat schreibt ein Komment oder Ne PM 

Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/SkullHunterTV


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. November 2010)

Also ich finde die Design echt toll 

Sowas wäre mir im Leben nicht eingefallen zudem mir irgendwie nie was einfällt xD


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2010)

Ich möchte fragen,ob mir jemand ein Signaturbild erstellen kann 
1. Das wichtigste zuerst. Welche Grösse soll das gewünschte Objekt haben. 	->Breite 400 Höhe 200 also Buffedsignatur-Stadartgröße
2. Was möchte man genau. 	 ->Am liebsten hätte ich es,wenn der Stil des Bildes beibehalten wird,alles zwar gut erkennbar ist aber auch Freiraum gibt 
3. Ein paar Bilder mit einer Vorstellung wie es aussehen soll. 	->das Bild
4. Gibt es einen Zeitrahmen. ->Nein 

Mfg Dropz


----------



## skyline930 (27. November 2010)

Zwei Versuche auf die Schnelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es dir gefällt, viel Spaß damit, ansonsten kannst du hier oder per PM schreiben was du anders willst.


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

Hat direkt Verwendumg gefunden danke


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Hallo Buffies, mit diesem Post möchte ich Fragen ob mir jemand für meinen Blog ein Banner machen kann, damit ich es über meine Blogposts setzen kann

1. Größe 450x150
2. Ein Bild für meinen Buffed Blog, auf dem ein Undead mage zu sehen sein soll, mit full t3 auser kopf, der einen Frostbolt castet
3. So etwas hier als Char drauf: http://images.mmosite.com/photo/2007/09/03/ss4952Y17R8x34c.jpg So was ähnliches, nur halt das er seinen arm austreckt und der frostbolt grade aus der hand fliegt und als Background vieleicht so etwas: http://networkologie...1_by_axys93.jpg
4. Zeitrahmen, naja gibt es nicht wirklich, vieleicht so 3 oder 4 wochen, aber ist mir sehr wurst

Danke!


----------



## Tera-Froce (30. November 2010)

*ok selbst ist der Mann, hab entlich was ordentliches hingekriegt* 

ein danke an mich selbst! 
--------------------------------------
Hallo Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei unser Gilden-Forum zu "re-launchen" 

Bin soweit eig. auf nem guten Weg nur ich hänge voll an den Navigations-Buttons... Also zb. Profil,PB,Login usw. 
ich bekommt die Teile einfach nich hin, schon echt sehr lange dran rumprobiert aber sieht alles eher bescheiden aus 


Das wäre die Seite http://awake-and-alive.forumieren.com/ , 

1. Größe hab ich immer 130px × 40px genommen, aber is euch eher überlassen... was eben am besten aussieht.
2. Ich möchte folgende Navi-Buttons: Forum; Portal; Member; Gruppen; Kalender; PN + Neue PN; Profil; Login; Anmelden; Suchen; Galerie; Und die 3 noch: Antworten; Neues Thema; Closed
3. ja sollte halt zum Stil passen, vllt. sowas Metalisches...
4. Spätestens bis zum 7.Dezember! 

Es würde auch reichen wen ihr nur den Hintergrund gestaltet, die Schrift kann ich ja selber raufklatschen 


Ne überlegung wäre vllt. auch noch, wen kein Interesse besteht, das mir jemand nen gutes Tutorial für Photoshop zeigt zum Thema Buttons oder sowas.

Also wer das macht bekommt nen Stück Kuchen und kommt in den Himmel!


----------



## Zukane (18. Dezember 2010)

Also wer was in Thema Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung oder eifnache 3d Sachen braucht bei mir melden bzw hier reinschreiben


----------



## Tera-Froce (21. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,


ich hab gerade ganz viel streß und ganz wenig Zeit, deswegen bräuchte ich jemanden der das Logo hier nen bisschen weihnachtlicher gestalten könnte  

Logo

Also irgendwie nen kleines Weihnachtsbäumchen dezent in die Ecke, vllt. noch nen parr Bunte Lichter oben dran und das wärs. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Niranda (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey 
Ich bastel grad an einem "kleinen" Schulprojekt und häng mich grad ziemlich bei meiner dämlichen Kaffeetasse auf:
[attachment=11539:käfftäss.png]
Wie ihr PS-Kinder das immer schafft, sauber auszuschneiden ist für mich bis heute ein Rätsel. Zauberstab, Farbselektierung... hinterlassen immer einen unschönen schwarzen Rand. Der Weichzeichner verschlimmert das dann noch...

Könnte mir jemand den schwarzen Hintergrund entfernen bitte? Der soll transparent sein. 

LG
Nira


----------



## Desdinova (27. Dezember 2010)

Here you go.
Bisschen Weichzeichner is drauf ...

[attachment=11540:Käfftäss_transparent.png]


----------



## skyline930 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön, OHNE Weichzeichner. (Einfach einmal mit Zauberstaub auf den schwarzen Hintergrund, löschen, und dann mit Zauberstab alle Teile der Tasse von innen einmal auswählen, Auswahl umkehren, löschen. Fertig, warum immer so kompliziert denken? )

Edit: Ups, Desdinova war vor mir, nicht gesehen. Egal, Postcounter +1, das war eine Win-Win-Situation


----------



## Desdinova (27. Dezember 2010)

Den Weichzeichner hab ich auch nur draufgehauen wegen den hässlichen Stufen, die sich dann bei den Kringeln ergeben


----------



## skyline930 (28. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Den Weichzeichner hab ich auch nur draufgehauen wegen den hässlichen Stufen, die sich dann bei den Kringeln ergeben



Hm, stimmt. Egal, den Rest (was auch immer der ist ) bekommt Nira schon hin


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön ihr zwei, jetzt muss ich ja zweimal anfeuchten... :* :*  
Ich zeig euch mal nachher wenn ich zuhaus bin, wie meins immer aussieht... >_>


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte nur kurz fragen, ob mir jemand dieses Bild in der Größe 200Höhe und 400Breite zurechtschneiden kann  Ich weiß Leider nicht wie das geht :< falls ihr noch selber etwas verändern möchtet könnt ihr das gern tun  Bei Interesse meldet euch doch einfach  


Mfg Dropz


----------



## Zukane (30. Januar 2011)

Hier bitte:

Der Ausschnitt ist der größte der ging ist halt wegen deienr gewünschten Auflösung so.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Soladra (14. März 2011)

Hallöchen

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch eventuell Lust hat, mir eine Signatur zu der Dame in meinem Avatar zu basteln. 

Das ist die C(h)rona aus Soul Eater. Ansonsten sind eurer Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt, ich lasse euch einfach mal kreativ sein. Die einzige Regel steht in den Forenregeln 

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare *Höhe *von *200 *Pixeln und die *Breite *von *1024* Pixeln nicht überschreiten.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
Auch wenn ich Dankbar wäre, wenn sie nicht ganz so breit ist. So 150x450 vielleicht, aber da könnt ihr frei entscheiden
Würde mich echt riesig Freuen.


Lg Sola


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand dieses Bild so zuschneiden, dass es die größe von 200k nicht überschreitet, sodass ich es als Steam bild verwenden kann ?


Mfg Dropz


----------



## derAres (21. April 2011)

Biddeschön: 190k, gleiche Grösse

https://rapidshare.com/files/458419436/Naruto_436_spoiler__Nagato_by_Agnet.jpg


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

danke


----------



## Zukane (22. April 2011)

derAres schrieb:


> Biddeschön: 190k, gleiche Grösse
> 
> https://rapidshare.c...to_by_Agnet.jpg



Warum zur Hölle lädtst du ein *Bild* nei einem Sharehoster hoch für Dateien?

Bei einem Bilderhosten ist das doch viel einfacher. Dort sieht man das Bild und macht eifnach rechte Maustaste drauf und Grafik speichern und fertig oO


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch eventuell Lust hat, mir eine Signatur zu der Dame in meinem Avatar zu basteln.
> 
> ...



:3 Crona ist toll 
Ich hab mal was entworfen... Ich hoffe es gefällt dir. Sonst kannste auch sagen wenns dir nicht passt oder was man verbessern müsste ^^
(Ich hab den Banner etwas grösser gemacht wegen dem Render.. Hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm :S)
//Edit: ach nein. vergiss es... xD Ich hab ihn trotzdem noch auf deine wunschgrösse geschneidert... :X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Auriga__


----------



## skyline930 (23. April 2011)

Omg, auch wenn ich weder Crona, noch Soul Eater kenne (gleich werde ich bestimmt gesteinigt), sieht das mal verdammt geil aus!


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Omg, auch wenn ich weder Crona, noch Soul Eater kenne (gleich werde ich bestimmt gesteinigt), sieht das mal verdammt geil aus!



omg, er kennt soul eater nicht ! *steinigt sky* 
ne spass xD

findest du den banner echt in ordnung so? ^^ ich hab ständig das gefühl, ich müsse noch was verändern/verbessern...


----------



## skyline930 (23. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> omg, er kennt soul eater nicht ! *steinigt sky*
> ne spass xD
> 
> findest du den banner echt in ordnung so? ^^ ich hab ständig das gefühl, ich müsse noch was verändern/verbessern...



Ich finds echt gut, das einzige was ich persönlich gemacht hätte, ist die Schrift ein bisschen dezenter zu machen, und die Klammern wegmachen. Aber das ist auch nur reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> omg, er kennt soul eater nicht ! *steinigt sky*
> ne spass xD
> 
> findest du den banner echt in ordnung so? ^^ ich hab ständig das gefühl, ich müsse noch was verändern/verbessern...




 Vielen Dank, aber H2oTest hat wir ja schon eine gebastelt und ehrlich gesagt find ich die cooler^^^brint diese düstere Seite von Crona besser rüber, auf die ich so steh^^


----------



## jolk (8. Mai 2011)

Okay, hallo erstmal,

Ich hätte eine recht eigenartige Bitte, verglichen mit den anderen hier, aber dafür auch nicht so schwer, denke ich mal.

Ich suche jemanden, der in diesem Bild von Otto von Bismarck: besagtes Bild

Sein Schwert oder Säbel, was genau das sein soll.. durch ein rotes Lichtschwert ersetzt (nein ich finde nicht, dass Bismarck böse war, eher das Gegenteil, aber es passt mmn einfach besser ins Bild).
Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke mit dem Schwert aus diesem Bild sollte es klappen: Darth Vader

Ich hoffe es findet sich ein Freiweilliger, ich würde es ja natürlich selber machen, aber ich habe weder photoshop noch kriege ich es bei Paint richtig hin, sodass es gut aussieht 

Der Säbelgriff kann ruhig bleiben sofern es zu schwer ist ihn zu ersetzen.
Ihr würdet mich wahnsinnig glücklich machen


----------



## Raema (8. Mai 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden, der in diesem Bild von Otto von Bismarck: besagtes Bild
> 
> Sein Schwert oder Säbel, was genau das sein soll.. durch ein rotes Lichtschwert ersetzt (nein ich finde nicht, dass Bismarck böse war, eher das Gegenteil, aber es passt mmn einfach besser ins Bild).
> Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke mit dem Schwert aus diesem Bild sollte es klappen: Darth Vader



Hier mal meine Version des Bildes mit Gimp gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.imagefire.net/view/99dbba0a18ed.jpg

Grüße

Raema


----------



## jolk (8. Mai 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Raema



Danke vielmals! Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Yhikly (9. Mai 2011)

1. Größe: Nach belieben soll aber noch nach Sigantur aussehen (ca. 600x100)

2. Art: Signatur

3. Einmal bitte mit dem Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit diesem: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Mein Name soll noch rein. Bitte so ähnlich wie möglich wie bei meinem Avatar.

5. Vllt. noch ein paar "Effektspielchen" reinbringen ca. so: http://www.designnat...e/47932353236e7,Abstract-Wallpaper-by-sd-design.jpg ist aber kein Muss!


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte eine kleine Anfrage, ich bräuchte ne neue Signatur für Buffed 


1. Größe so 600x200

2. Links sollte dieser kleine Kerl angeordnet sein, muss nicht mit seinem ganzer Körper im Bild sein, aber der Daumen und das Gescht sind mir wichtig (http://www.indiegames.com/blog/2011/04/01/Super-Meat-Boy.jpg)


3. Als Hintergrund sollte eines der Bilder hier von den Levels dienen aus dem Spiel (http://supermeatboy.com/media/1/Super_Meat_Boy/)

4. Wäre schön wenn alles leicht rot eingefärbt ist

5. Der Super Meat Boy Schriftzug sollte noch auf dem Bild enthalten sein, das wärs dann auch (http://microstorage.net/Demand/Xbox%20LIVE/Arcade/Super%20Meat%20Boy/SMBlogo.jpg)



Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 





Grüße floppydrive


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

€dit: Doppelpost bitte löschen, sorry. Browser war etwas lahm


----------



## Zukane (12. Mai 2011)

Habs mal versucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Hintergrundverlauf sieht noch scheiße aus fidne ich selber sogar XD

Können ja per Private Nachricht alles bereden.


----------



## Shourijo (25. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, würde gerne eine neue Signatur haben (oder erweitern xD) und suche daher jemanden, der mir eine solche erstellen könnte 

Als Ausgangsbasis dachte ich an folgende 2 Bilder:

Bild 1

bzw.

Bild 2

Welches Bild ihr verwendet überlasse ich euch bzw. eurer Meinung, ob sich das eine oder das andere Bild besser eignet. Wenn sich die beiden Bilder nicht so eignen, dann könnt ihr auch andere Verwenden, es sollte sich dabei aber um einen Nissan Skyline und da halt dessen Heckpartie bzw dessen Rückleuchten (R32,R34 Modelle bitte )

Wie es dann später aussehen soll, da habe ich keine genauen Vorstellungen, ihr könnt eurer Kreativität also auch hier freien Lauf lassen  Mein Name könnte sonst evtl. noch drinstehen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Juni 2011)

Könnte mir einer Einen Avatar Erstellen Mit Dem Schriftzug DJ SyntraxX Und diesem Bild Hier

http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/10/bluenoisebyleviathan187.png 

Und Evt Nochn Paar Sachen rauf So wie Defqon One Als Kleine Schrift? Wäre Sehr Nett


----------



## Zukane (10. Juni 2011)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer Einen Avatar Erstellen Mit Dem Schriftzug DJ SyntraxX Und diesem Bild Hier
> 
> http://img851.images...eviathan187.png
> 
> Und Evt Nochn Paar Sachen rauf So wie Defqon One Als Kleine Schrift? Wäre Sehr Nett




Sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link zur Grafik: http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/bluenoiseavatar1179c9089djpg.jpg

Habs in kurzer Zeit gemacht.
Schreib einfach wenns dir net gefällt bzw wenn du Verbesserungsvorschläge hast 

PS: Hab die Grafik noch in der Auflösung 1000x1000 vorliegen falls dus doch noch in einem größeren Format haben möchtest,
aber das Forum hier lässt nicht mehr als 100x100 zu.


----------



## Ianitor86 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich suche auf diesem wege einen Designer/Grafiker der mir ein Gildenbanner basteln kann.
Ich versuche eine Gilde für Star Wars The Old Republic auf die Beine zu stellen.
Die Seite der Gilde soll das Sith Imperium sein.

Gebrauchen könnte ich ein schickes Gildenbanner was vom Stil her die dunkle Seite der Sith sowie ihre stärke der Macht demonstriert.
Genaue Vorgaben gebe ich keine da ich mich überraschen lassen möchte.
Einzige Vorgabe ist das der Gildenname im Banner steht in Rot oder Grün.
Gildenname ist Revenge

Ich hoffe dass ihr auch ohne vorliegendes Bildmaterial etwas hinbekommt und
bedanke mich schonmal für eure arbeit.

MfG

Ianitor


----------



## Sikes (26. Juni 2011)

Heyho Leute 

Da ich im Moment ein League of Legends Clan am starten bin, suche ich ein schickes Logo. Selber habe ich auch versucht eins zu erstellen welches mich aber noch nicht wirklich überzeugt:
[attachment=11980PLogo2.png] 


Ich habe es auch mal zur Anschauung hochgeladen. Grundsätzlich sollten die Farben in etwa beibehalten werden, mein Wunsch wäre ein Anthrazitfarbener Hintergrund und Logo selbst in etwa wie beim zweiten Bild:
[attachment=11981:header.jpg]


Der Clanname ist Team BackPedaling und auf dem Logo entweder ausgeschrieben sein oder am liebsten als kürzel TBP dargestellt werden. Grösse etwa 400x400, verkleineren kann man es zur Not auch selber denke ich und als .png wenn das geht. Form... Rund... Wappen... Whatever  schlichtesvierreck vll weniger :>

MfG Sikes


----------



## Martel (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffis, ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe für ein Team Fortress 2 Spray Logo.

Das Problem ist das meine Vorlage leider nicht Quadratisch ist, und das es auch nicht möglich ist mit Alphakanal zu arbeiten.

Hier das Logo von meinem Clan :   http://www.juxclan.de/images/stories/logo_figur_320.png

Wie es ungefähr aussehen soll: http://www.juxclan.de/images/stories/jux_gb.jpg


chwarz ist wirklich ein einfallsloser Background, jemand eine gute Idee ?


Ich kann aber leider mit Gimp nicht gut umgehen.


Für Ideen bin ich auch offen!


----------



## Zukane (10. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob das heir das richtige Thema dafür ist aber ich leg einfach mal los.

Also ich suche ein Bild, bzw vielleicht kann mir jemand sogar eins zeichnen bearbeiten das wäre natürlich richtig hammer,
worauf ein Junge/junger Mann zu sehen ist, kann auch gerne Anime sein (aber keine Personen aus sehr bekannten Serien wie Naruto etc),
der Blut weint bzw halt rote Tränen das es halt nach Blut aussieht. Natürlich sollte er bisschen traurig/normal kucken und nicht grade grinsen wenn
ihr versteht was ich meine. Der Kopf sollte halt zu sehen sein nicht wirklich mehr und ca eine Auflösung von 150x150 Pixel haben.

Wäre echt super wenn da jemand was finden, zeichnen oder bearbeiten könnte !


----------



## skyline930 (6. August 2011)

&#8364;: Habs doch geschafft - Feedback plx.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Pixler der uns ein oder zwei Sachen (mehr wäre natürlich super) für unser RPG Maker XP Spiel pixelt.

Mehr Infos geb ich per PN gerne raus


----------



## Bulfour (18. Februar 2012)

So da ich dankenswerter weise auf diesen Threat verwiesen wurde hier nun meine Anfrage.

Ich benötige zwei Bilder, fangen wir mit dem Schwarz / Weiß Bild an. 

Es wird als Vorlage für eine Lasergravur dienen. Die geben eine Mindestgröße von 1000x200 Pixel vor besatenfall im RBG Modus. Da ich es aber späte auch weiterverwenden möchte das es doch schon etwas größer sein. Es soll ein Porträt sein. Und zwar ein WoW Zwergenkopf. Haupthaar keines sprich Glatze. Typische Nasenform wie man das aus dem Spiel kennt. Gesichtsbehaarung. Oberlippen und Kinnbart.
Oberlippe links und recht buschig wachsend bis zum Kinn mit Haarreif. Kinnbart lang geflochten ebenfalls am ende mit Haarreif. Zu finden ist das Original klar im Charcreater von WoW. Der Bildhintergrund sollte durchscheinen sein denn sonnst würde der Hintergrund mit Graviert das will ich ja vermeiden. 

Das zweite Bild mehrfarbig, über die Größe bin ich mir da nicht einig sprich keine Ahnung aber da darf es schon etwas mächtiger sein. Ja ich weis das ist eine sehr ungenaue Angabe.

Hintergrund stell ich mir vor ein Schattiertes Schwarz mit ebenfalls Dunkelroten Schattierungen ähnlich der Cataclysm Feuerland Farben. 
Als Zentraler Mittelpunkt soll es der kahle Baum sein den man im Editor der Gildenwappen findet. Seine Farbe sollte ebenfalls in Dunkel sein es sollte sich noch abzeichnen jedoch nicht farblich kräftig herausstechen. Den benötigten Text füge ich dann selber ein ich denke das werde ich dann schaffen den über die Form bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren.

 So weitere Fragen dazu nehme ich gern entgegen. 

Bulfour


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2012)

_Könnte mir da jemand vllt die 174 "wegschneiden"? Also das nur Surf Club dasteht? Das wäre echt super :-)

Danke schonmal!_


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Juni 2012)

@painschkes:

Null Problemo.
Der kleine Disclaimer musste leider sein. Sonst könnte ja jeder daherkommen und das als seine Arbeit ausgeben, ich nehme an du verstehst das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomLabor (18. Juni 2012)

Bin zwar kein Profi aber vielleicht kannste damit ja was anfangen


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juni 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Der kleine Disclaimer musste leider sein. Sonst könnte ja jeder daherkommen und das als seine Arbeit ausgeben, ich nehme an du verstehst das.



Und da waren sie wieder, diese Schmerzen...


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Der kleine Disclaimer musste leider sein. Sonst könnte ja jeder daherkommen und das als seine Arbeit ausgeben, ich nehme an du verstehst das.



Lass mich raten: Ausdrucken, Ecke abreissen und mit iPhone fotographieren?
Auf jeden Fall ein sehr kühner Zeichenstil.


----------



## Airbrush01 (24. Januar 2014)

Airbrusher/Künstler/Zeichner für Arbeiten im Raum in und um Düsseldorf gesucht

Du hast Lust auf ein fröhliches junges Team von Airbrushern?
Kannst bereits Freihand malen und/oder möchtest deine Fähigkeiten
verbessern? Bei uns verdienst du dabei regelmäßig gutes Geld 

Wir freuen uns auf dich! Bei Interesse einfach mal anbimmeln: 0174 737 67 97


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. September 2014)

Hallo ihr Grafikkünstlerinnen und -künstler

ich bräuchte ein Logo für mein Musik-Projekt
Stil-Richtung: Ambient/ChillOut
somit also gerne schön bunt 

Name des Projekts gibt´s per PM

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jmd findet


----------



## Patiekrice (6. September 2014)

Preis gibts dann auch per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

Habe gerade Langeweile und bearbeite für lau Bilder. Nur heute und nur bis 20:30!

 

PN an mich einfach


----------



## SkoII (5. April 2015)

Huhu, ich suche jemanden der mir ein Design für Twitch erstellt. Ich habe genug Bildmaterial und eine grobe Vorstellung. Wer sich das zutraut, bzw. wer Lust drauf hat, hier eine Kostprobe wie der Style ungefähr aussehen soll: 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Sowas änhliches zB in groß als Banner.

 

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden


----------

